# Getting Round at the Track (ch 6-12) - by Mac5689 (~BBW, Romance, Racing Drama, ~SWG)



## Mac5689 (Dec 10, 2008)

_~BBW, Romance, Car Racing Dramas, ~SWG _&#8211; Secretly FA driver falls for a teammate who isn’t his usual type &#8211; at least initially

*(Author's note: *sorry that it took so long to post. I've just been under the weather the past few days. I hope the title of chapter six doesn't give away too much, though I doubt it because with two series being talked about in this chapter it's hard to think which one leads to the historic part of the weekend)

*Getting Round at the Track
by Mac5689

(For previous five chapters, click here)​*
[*Story to date*: Ashley has left college, against her parents wishes but with her grandfather's tacit encouragement, to pursue a career as a race driver. She has taken up with a fellow driver, Alexander, who has been nice enough but seems to be a little distant at times. But their developing relationship is being secretly tracked by photographers. All of this drama is unfolding against the backdrop of the NASCAR circuit and a cast of supporting characters.- ed.]

*Chapter Six: Historic Weekend at Martinsville*

The day after everyone got back from Bristol the talk around the town and shops turned from racing to Alexander’s birthday, which was still a month away. The reason for that was because there was a rumor that Alexander’s sponsor was going to throw him a birthday party on the Thursday before the race at Richmond, and how Alexander would hate it.

The rumor made Ashley realize that she had no idea what to get her teammate and lover. So to help her get some ideas she went into Alexander’s office in the shop since she knew he wouldn’t be around all morning.

As Ashley walked behind Alexander’s desk she noticed that he had many pictures of him with his brothers, and only one with his parents. As she looked at the pictures and over his desk she still had no idea what to get Alexander so Ashley decided to look through the desk drawers.

When she open the middle draw she found pens, pencils, and post-its. This told her that Alexander’s desk most likely belonged to a crew chief at one time. She then opened the top left draw and found almost a dozen notebooks. Some had drawings on the covers, others had writing. She was going to open the top notebook but she felt that it wouldn’t help.

When she opened the bottom left drawer she noticed a magazine that had a woman who looked to weigh about 200 pounds. The woman who was called “Miss. June” was wearing a white tank top that was tight and showed off her soft, billowy belly and breasts; she was also wearing shorts that cut into her hefty thighs. The magazine had written in bold red letters “FAT ADMIRER” on the top of the cover and “Monthly” underneath it.

As she looked at the cover of the magazine Ashley wondered if it was the same one she saw Alexander looking at the week before the Shootout.

Ashley sat down in Alexander’s desk chair and started to look through the magazine, she also wondered if Alexander liked woman like that. As she looked through the magazine she found the article about Alexander.

After Ashley was done she put the magazine back in the draw and opened the bottom right draw and found more issues of “Fat Admirer Monthly,” then as she picked up the top magazine she finally figured out what to get Alexander for his birthday.

“If he wants me big then that’s what he’ll get,” Ashley thought to herself.

She was going to hang on to the FA Monthly issue that she just took out of the drawer for research and she doubted that he’d miss it since he had so many others. As she closed the desk draw, a red book caught her eye. The book was at the bottom of the draw, under the stack of “Fat Admirer Monthly”.

She wondered if she should look, but since she had already looked through Alexander’s desk and was stealing one of his magazines, she didn’t think he would mind if she looked at the book. So she reached into the drawer and picked up the book and was surprised to see that it was the Bible. She was surprised not only at where he kept it but because Alexander didn’t seem the type that went to church, or was religious.

Ashley opened the Bible to see if there was any clue to why Alexander would have it, and on the front page she found it, she just didn’t know it. There on the front page was an inscription.

Dear Alexander, 

It is a human emotion to feel sad over the passing of a loved one, whether they took a breath or not. 

Father Mulcahey​
Ashley closed the book and started to think what the inscription could have meant, but before she could she heard a noise in the hallway. So she dropped the “Bible” back in the draw and closed it. As she got up from the chair she rolled the magazine up and walked to the door.

When she got to the door she saw the janitor’s cart appear.

“Oh hello Ms. McDonald” said Todd the janitor.

“Hello Todd; you know you can call me Ashley,” Ashley replied.

“I know but I won’t. Were you looking for Mr. Hawkins?”

“Yeah, but then I remembered he wasn’t in.”

“He’ll be in later because they are predicting rain for the race at Martinsville,” said the janitor, “and Mr. Hawkins will want to know the game plan if it will rain.” 

As Ashley left the janitor she started to wonder if it really would rain the next weekend at Martinsville, but then her mind went to her project. She figured that gaining the weight would be fairly easy since she would have to eat about double what she usual ate since she would burn about 3,500 or more calories in a race weekend. The hard part would be when to stop since she didn’t know how big Alexander liked his woman and how to hide her weight gain.

Alexander finished the media interview around noon and just wanted to get out of the shop. But he didn’t know what to do.

So he walked to Ashley’s office which was newer but smaller than his, to see what she was up to.

“Hey Ashley,” Alexander said as he knocked on her door, “You busy?”

“I was going to review tapes from past races at Martinsville,” replied Ashley.

“I can help you with that.”

“How?”

“You like video games?”

“I haven’t played much, but how can it help me?”

“I have NASCAR 07, and NASCAR 08 back at my place.”

“You think it will help?”

“Other drivers including myself play them before some races, but I can’t say for sure, but it can’t hurt to try”

“OK” replied Ashley as she got up and grabbed a small backpack which had the magazine in it.

As they left the race shop, Ashley looked around the parking lot which was mostly empty. Except for her rental car, which reminded her that she had to pay the fee for it, the cars that belonged to their crew chiefs and that car that Mr. Wilson owned. It was then that Ashley noticed that Alexander’s truck wasn’t in the parking lot.

“Are you coming?” called Alexander who was standing next to a yellow car that looked to be from the late 60’s.

“I thought I’d follow you in my car” Ashley replied pointing to a light blue Chevy Monte Carlo.

“You could, but you may get lost when you leave my place to go back to yours,” he said as if he knew what she was thinking, but she wasn’t.

“OK” she said as she started to walk towards the car. He was right, she would get lost going back to her apartment from his house.

Alexander was about to unlock the door when his cell phone rang. He pulled it out of his pants pocket and looked at the caller ID, and let out a sigh and answered it.

“hi Samantha, what is it?” he said in what seemed to be disgust.

Ashley watched as Alexander rolled his eyes and made a look that seemed to say that Samantha was asking him to do something he didn’t want to.

“I’m sorry Samantha,” he said after listening to his public relations person for a few moments. 

“Jeremiah is coming to meet with a few Truck teams and I promised him that I’d go with him to the meeting.” he added getting a little frustrated.

“Can you schedule it for next Monday?”

There was a momentary pause then he said “OK, thanks” and hung up the phone.

As he put the phone back in his pocket he pulled on the door handle forgetting it was still locked.

After he unlocked the door, Ashley opened her door and noticed that there was a Atlas and a small Woody doll from the movie “Toy Story” on the passenger’s seat.

“Sorry about that,” Alexander said as he leaned over and picked the items up so she could get in.

“First time in years that I had someone else in this car,” he said as he tossed the Atlas on the backseat and the Woody doll on the dashboard.

“That’s alright,” Ashley replied strapped herself in.

“My Grandmother gave it to me,” he said as Ashley picked up the Woody doll, “after I won my very first race in 1995. That was when I actually knew I wanted to drive in NASCAR”

Ashley then remembered the first race that she won when she started racing and how happy her grandfather was, she quickly put the doll back.

“Whats the matter?” Alexander asked as he put the car in gear and started to back out of the parking space.

“Nothing,” said Ashley a bit fast. “What type of car is this?”

“A 1969 Plymouth Barracuda,” he replied happily as he changed gears and started for the exit of the parking lot.

“This is my first ever car.”

“So you drove your prom date in this car?” she asked as they exited the parking lot. 

“Nope, I got this car after prom,” he said with a chuckle then added, “I drove all the way here from New York, when White Enterprises hired me to drive their then Busch car.”

“Well that would explain the atlas,” replied Ashley.

“Yep.”

They arrived at Alexander’s house a few minutes later. They pulled into the garage where Ashley was astounded to see at least a dozen other cars.

As Ashley got out of the Barracuda she saw Alexander’s Ford Explorer on the drivers side of the Barracuda. Behind the Explorer she saw a Chevy Silverado, next to the Silverado was a Jeep Grand Cherokee The Cherokee was next to a Jeep Wrangler. The Wrangler was next to of all things a Dodge Caravan that had it’s hood up. In front of the Mini Van was a car that was under a blue trap.

“Can you picture taking your prom date in that?” Alexander asked while pointing to the Mini Van.

“No,” replied Ashley.

“Well, my brothers did.”

“Then why didn’t you?”

“Because I took the keys to my father’s car.”

“How did the van get here?”

“They drove down for thanksgiving last year and it broke down, I fix it during my spare time”

“And what about that?” Ashley asked as she pointed to the car under the tarp.

“I’m fixing that up too - but now come on, you didn’t come here to see my cars” Alexander said as he walked to a door at the side of the garage.

They entered the house through the kitchen. Alexander then opened a door next to the stairs, and started to walk down another set of stairs.

“Where are you going?” Ashley asked him.

“To my den” Alexander yelled back.

“Your den is in your basement?

“Yes, whats the matter with that?” Alexander called from the den.

“Nothing,” Ashley replied as she started down the stairs.

When Ashley got to the bottom of the stairs she was surprised out of her mind. What Alexander called a den looked more like a study. The room was lined with bookcases filled with books, well almost, on the opposite wall from where she was standing there was a gap in the bookcase. The size of the gap was about the same as the size of a big screen TV.

She looked around the room and would swear he had a thousand books. Alexander broke the silence by saying “I like to read, and I like quiet when I read”

“You are the only other person besides my brothers that have been down here,” Alexander added as Ashley continued to look around.

That was true, not even Alexander’s ex went down there when she stayed with him the summer before, partly because she didn’t know it was there.

Ashley though couldn’t figure why anyone would want to be down there, then something on a small table caught her eye.

As she approached the table she heard Alexander say “Marl Stern gave me that last year” 

She found it odd as she picked up the box set of “Civil War Journal” that it would be down there when there was no DVD player nor Television. She then resumed her look over the room.

“I know what you're thinking,” said Alexander, who was now standing at the gap in the bookcase, “where is the television, DVD player and games I said I had, well here it is” he added as he opened up the gap in the bookcase which revealed a big screen television that sat on a steel bookshelf and a DVD/VCR and a play station two on a bookshelf under it.

“I also come down here to play my video games in quiet,” he said as he turned to face Ashley with a sheepish grin on his face. They then sat down to play. 

Alexander beat Ashley which made her even more disheartened about the upcoming race.

“Don’t worry,” said Alexander as he closed the cabinet in the bookcase. &#8216;It took me a while to get the hang of Martinsville”

By the next Wednesday Ashley had eaten more food then she ever had.

“There’s no way I can gain the weight,” she said to herself as she stuffed the last of her lunch into her mouth. Ashley figured by looking at the “FAT ADMIRER Monthly” that she would have to gain 95 to 100 pounds to get to the weight Alexander would like her to be.

As she placed the dishes and plates she used for lunch in the sink, her cell phone rang.

She picked up her phone off the table and looked at the caller ID, however she didn’t recognize the phone number. 

Ashley wasn’t going to answer but then decided she should.

“Hello,” she answered cautiously.

“It took you long enough, although I do understand that you didn’t have my number,” Alexander said with a chuckle.

“Hey Alexander.”

“Do you want a ride to Martinsville?”

“I was going to go tomorrow.”

“Well I’m going to be in the truck race on Saturday”

“OK, I’ll go”

“Hey make sure you use the bathroom”

“Why?”

“Because it will take an hour or two to get there”

“I thought Martinsville was just a few miles north of here?” Ashley asked 

“It is….. You thought we were flying?” Alexander started laughing.

“Yeah why?” 

“it’s dangerous to fly to Martinsville, that’s why we are driving”

“So why is it dangerous to fly to Martinsville?” Ashley asked as she got into the car a few minutes later.

“Because the local airport is surrounded by very high mountains” Alexander said as he left the curb. 

“Didn’t you hear what happen to Mr. Buchanan’s brother and son when they were going to the fall race at Martinsville in 2005?” he added.

“No,” replied Ashley.

Ashley had been so busy with working on her career after her grandfather died that she didn’t pay that much attention to what was happening around her.

&#8216;The plane they were riding in crashed into a side of a mountain as they were heading to the airport as the Cup race was going on,” Alexander said grimly.

The rest of the trip up to Martinsville was uneventful, they talked about the up coming race and pretty much nothing else.

Alexander pulled the car up next to his motor home about two hours later.

“You want to ask me don’t you?” Alexander asked as they both got out of the car.

“Ask you what?”

“About the sponsor birthday party”

“I wasn’t”

“I saw it in yours eyes the whole trip,p” Alexander said as he cut Ashley off.

“Yes McDonalds is throwing me a birthday party before the Richmond race, and yes I’m not happy about it” said Alexander.

“OK” replied Ashley.

“Now if you excuse me I have to check on the truck, that is unless you want to come with me?”

“Yeah, sure why not” Ashley replied as they walked toward the exit of the motor home lot.

“Hey Alexander” said Paul O’Rourke the truck teams crew chief. 

Paul O’Rourke was a 15 year veteran crew chief, who had help win championships, the last one being in the Cup series in 2005 with James Kavanaugh.

“How is it going Paul?”

“Well, we are sitting right outside the locked in spot”

“Well that’s why Jerry and Bernie have me driving this weekend” Alexander said with a chuckle.

“Well from what I hear they should have hired your teammate to drive the truck.” O’Rourke said as he pointed and smiled at Ashley, which caused her to blush.

“I would hope that Ms. McDonald knows that if she wants to drive the truck all she has to do is ask” said Jerry Matthews from the outside of the garage stall which caused Ashley, Alexander, and Paul to look.

“I would like to drive the truck sometime Mr. Matthews.”

“Please call me Jerry”

“And you can call me Ashley”

“OK, well I’m sure we can work something out,” said Jerry.

It was a dark and cloudy day as Alexander stood next to the truck with Ashley on the qualifying line, it looked, and the weather people were predicting, that it was going to rain. Everyone on the Matthews-Chandler Racing number 92 Chevy Silverado were hoping that it wouldn’t, because that would mean they would have to go home.

“Do you think its going to rain?” Ashley asked as she looked up at the sky.

“I hope not” replied Alexander, who was also looking up at the sky. 

“Ashley, Ashley is that you?” said a male voice, which caused both Ashley and Alexander to look towards their left.

“Brett,” Ashley called to a dark haired man that was approaching her and Alexander.

“O thought that was you” smiled the guy named Brett.

“How are you?”

“I’m fine and you?”

“I’m good”

“So are you racing in the truck race?”

“No, I’m watching my teammate” Ashley said pointing to Alexander. Then she hit herself on the head and turned to Alexander.

“Alexander this is my cousin Brett McGill”

Then she turned to Brett and said “Brett this is my teammate Alexander Hawkins”

Both men said hi to each other as they shook hands. 

“McGill, you wouldn’t be related to the famous driver and car owner?” asked Alexander.

“Yes, he was my grandfather.”

“He was my grandfather too,” Ashley said to Alexander’s surprise.

After talking for a little while, Brett had to return to his truck team. As he did Alexander’s public relations person walked over.

“There you are, I’ve been looking all over for you” said Samantha as she placed her hands on her thick hips.

Samantha was dressed in a dark blue team polo that had Wilson Racing written in red over her plump left breast, and the teams two major sponsors over the right.

&#8216;Well it shouldn’t have been too hard, I had this on the calendar since the start of the season” Alexander said while giving Samantha a stare that said he just wanted her to leave him alone.

“Who was that you were just talking to?”

“Why?” asked Alexander

“Why?”

“Yeah, why do you want to know who I was just talking to?” asked Alexander as Ashley noticed that his temper was raising.

&#8216;Because its my job to know,” said Samantha almost provokingly. “you also know that you shouldn’t be talking with anybody without me around” she added.

Ashley now noticed that something was wrong. Ever since she joined Wilson Racing, she knew that there were three people that Alexander never seemed to get mad at. They were his crew chief Mark Stevens, his spotter Andy Kyle, and his public relations person Samantha Bailey. Jethro McDuffie the car chief could be counted as a fourth person.

All four worked with Alexander since he started racing in the Sprint Cup Series.

“Ever since I had to reschedule that interview last week, you seam to want to know where I am every day.”

“Because that’s my job.”

“No it’s not!, your job is to schedule interviews appearances, and freaking press releases about how me and the team are doing!” Alexander bellowed. Ashley could now tell that something had happened between them during the off week, “Nowhere in your contract does it say, you need to know where I am and no where in mine does it say I have to tell you”

“Now leave me alone!” Alexander said as he gave Samantha the coldest look Ashley ever saw.

As Samantha left Alexander hit the side of the truck, which got most of the crew's attention.

Ashley couldn’t help but wonder what had happened to cause what she had just seen.


----------



## Mac5689 (Dec 11, 2008)

*(Author's Note: *everyone should know who is taking the secret photos of Alexander and Ashley after this part, and the reason is soon to be fully revealed.)

*Chapter 6 (continued)*

Back in Mooresville there was a meeting between the 50 year old man and a man almost ten years older.

“Why do you want to do this?” asked the 59 year old man.

“I haven’t told anyone this but I’m sick. I have cancer. And I want to know that if anything happens to me, that my team is well looked after. Even if that means merging with another team.”

“You going up to Martinsville?”

“No, I’m going to sit this one out.”

“OK, so when do we meet again?”

“In a couple of weeks.”

“OK,” and with that the 59 year old man left the office.

- - - - -

Ashley could tell that Alexander was still upset about the fight he had with Samantha as she watched him from her garage stall after the truck qualifying.

Alexander changed from the truck team’s fire suit to a gray team polo and was sitting against the garage wall staring out at the rain that just started fallen, as his crew chief was talking to him. He was going to be starting from the pole in the truck race.

It rained the next day which canceled Cup qualifying. That meant Alexander would start first and Ashley would start 11th. 

By lunch time Ashley became bored even with stuffing her face. She was laying on her couch watching her flat screen TV which was towards the front of her motor home, much like Alexander’s, with her hand over her fairly full belly as she wondered if she should go see Alexander. But remembering what happen yesterday she thought better of it.

Alexander was still upset about what happened the day before. He didn’t understand what was the matter with Samantha, ever since he rescheduled that interview the week before she has been down his back.

The first thing she said to him the next time she saw him was why he had to reschedule the interview and when, and when he told her what he said over the phone she accused him of lying, which was true, but she didn’t know that at the time.

How did she know?

Alexander was laying on his couch, in a light blue team polo watching “Sports Center” when there was a knock at the door.

Alexander thought whoever was knocking was crazy because it was raining cats and dogs, but at the same time he was hoping it was Ashley who was knocking. He thought maybe seeing Ashley would help him get out of his bad mood, but he also knew what might happen if she did come over.

There was another knock at the door that brought Alexander out of his thoughts.

“Come in,” he called from the couch because he was too angry to greet anyone at the door.

“I see your still mad,” said Samantha as she walked in.

“Hi Samantha,” Alexander replied flatly.

“Are you going to lay down while I apologize to you?” she asked quite annoyed.

Alexander turned his head to look at the plump public relations person who had her hands on her nicely plump hips.

“I guess not,” Alexander replied as he sat up on the couch.

“I’m sorry Alexander.” 

“That’s all I wanted to hear.”

“So you forgive me?”

“Of course I forgive you,” said Alexander as he got up and hugged Samantha.

“Would you like something to drink?” he asked as he pulled back but left his hands on the sides of her soft belly, where they sunk a few inches into her love handles.

“Yeah sure.”

“What would you like?” he asked as she squeezed into the bench at the table, which reminded him that he still had to have that fixed.

“Coffee, please Alexander,” she replied as she tried to make sure she didn’t get herself wedged into the seat.

“Still haven’t had this seat adjusted have you,” she said as she reminded herself that she still hadn’t been to a gym since the last time she sat at this table almost a year ago.

Samantha had always been chunky, weighing in between 130 to 135 pounds. But ever since she joined Wilson Racing she gained weight, the bulk of it coming last year during the chase.

“Sorry about that,” Alexander said as he slid into the seat across from her with their coffee’s, “I’ll get it fixed during this off-season."

“Don’t worry, it’s not like I’m going to get any fatter,” or at least she hoped she wouldn’t.

“Can I ask you something?”

“Yeah.”

“Who told you I was lying to you when I asked to reschedule that interview?” Alexander asked as Samantha took a sip of her coffee.

“I wish I could tell you,” she said as she placed the cup back on the table, “but I don’t even know.”

There was a long pause. Alexander knew she wouldn't lie after just apologizing, but her statement seemed to be leaving something out. He waited for her to clarify it. Finally she got the point and continued. 

“I got a call at home late that night from a deep voiced man, or at least I hope it was a man, saying that you hadn’t gone to pick up your brother,” Samantha said as she started to pick up the cup again.

Neither one spoke for a few seconds.

“Can we talk work for a few minutes?” Alexander asked, which surprised Samantha since she knew Alexander didn't like to talk about work.

“Sure,” she replied after she took another sip of coffee.

“You remember that sponsor I had at the spring race at Richmond last year?”

“Yeah,” Samantha replied with a chuckle.

“Well I want you to call them and see if they would like to sponsor Ashley for Richmond or any other race.”

“Why?”

“Because Waste Management isn’t sponsoring her for the whole season and Mr. Wilson doesn’t seem to be doing anything about it.”

“Next you’ll ask me to ask McDonalds if they would like to sponsor Ashley for a race or two.”

“Well yeah, but that would be if I can’t find anyone else.”

“Fine I’ll call, what was the name of the company again?”

“LoveOfCurves.com”

“I’ll get right on it,” Samantha said as she squeezed herself out of the seat.

The rain stopped the next day with plenty of time so NASCAR could dry the track and not delay the start of the race by much time.

While walking towards the truck series drivers meeting Alexander saw Mac Racing owner Mark Strong sitting dejectedly in the garage area that the truck series use.

“Good morning Mark, nice day for racing huh?”

“Hi Alexander,” Mark replied dejectedly.

“Whats the matter?”

“I’m going to have to let Mike Adams go.”

“Why?”

“Because the co-sponsors on the 69 and 96 split because of the poor racing the team has been doing as a whole and because they felt that the sponsorship was a waste,” Mark said.

“The worst is that the other co-sponsor of the two cars doesn’t want to sponsor half of two cars, so I put them on the 69. I then in turn put one of the co-sponsors from the 06 on the 96 because they said they would sponsor the 96 for the whole season. But the other co-sponsor of the 06 doesn’t want to sponsor the car for the rest of the season, and all the potential sponsors I talked to don’t want a rookie driver” he added.

“So what are you going to do?”

“Replace Mike with me.”

“How does Jen feel about that?” Alexander asked, knowing quiet well what the answer was.

After Mark’s accident at Talladega in the fall of 2006, he made a promise never to get behind the wheel of a Sprint Cup car as long as he could drive in the truck series from time to time. And for letting him to continue to race in the truck series, he let his wife be listed as the owner of all Mac Racing’s cars and trucks.

But when Mark told his wife that he was going to be racing in the Cup race the next weekend she went ballistic.

“If I hear about any sponsors I’ll send them your way,” Alexander said helpfully.

“Thanks,” replied Mark.

The truck race started a half hour late and under dark gray skies with a 10 to 20 % chance of rain.

After the green flag dropped the field of 36 trucks drove hard into the first turn. Alexander who started first went into the first turn low and beat Brett McGill, who started second, out of turn two. It was assumed that Alexander would lead the first lap except as they went towards turn three Brett pulled down, underneath Alexander and passed him in turns three and four.

Brett lead the first lap, but Alexander was determined to take the lead back.

There were a lot of beating and banging, like any other truck race at Martinsville.

There were of course many cautions, the biggest one happening on lap 58 when James Bartlett, in his family Chevy Silverado, got into the break faster then Brain Tyler when they were entering turn three. This caused Bartlett to spin, and came to a rest sideways near the wall. The only problem was that when James Bartlett spun he made a big white cloud that no one could see him, or through. So that caused Jacques Marquette to charge head on, into the cloud and plow into the back of Bartlett’s truck.

At that point everyone was afraid that it would start to rain again because the clouds got darker, but luckily the rain passed north of the track.

As the laps round down only Alexander, Brett and Melissa Strong, Mark Strong’s sister, had a chance to win.

With five laps to go Brett bumped Alexander as they entered turn one which caused Alexander to get into the high groove, so that Brett and Melissa could pass him.

On the next lap Melissa did the same thing to Brett that sent him back to third.

Alexander tried to get back around Melissa but couldn’t, so with two laps to go he went from offense to defense.

Melissa came away with the win. She became the first woman to win not only a truck race, but in any of NASCAR’s top three series.

Everyone was surprised that Melissa had won, and it showed during the post race interviews when all the other drivers were asked what they thought about Melissa’s win.

When Alexander was asked he said that he was happy for Melissa. He of course was asked why he didn’t try and take the lead from her when he had the chance. The only thing Alexander said was that he knew that Melissa wouldn’t give it up without a fight, and that he didn’t want to ruin the chance to put the truck into the locked position. 

The media wanted to hear what Ashley thought about Melissa’s win and when she was asked, she said that she was happy that a woman finally won a race in a NASCAR series.

The next day the news went from Melissa Strong’s win, to could Ashley win a Cup race, to the weather.

The weather went from 10 to 20% chance of rain the day before, to 25 to 30% chance of rain. But as the morning went on the forecast looked worse and worse.

During the drivers meeting they went over what would happen if it should start raining. The rule was that if it started raining anytime before the half way point of a race, NASCAR would red flag the race and wait for it to stop, even if that meant waiting until the next day. If it started raining after the half way point NASCAR would red flag it and wait to see if there was a chance for the race to resume, if not they would call the race and the drivers would finish where they were when they stopped the race. 

As the drivers, crew chiefs, owners, and NASCAR officials left the meeting they looked to the sky and saw darken clouds. The clouds were getting darker and darker as the pre-race activities went on.

When the cars pulled off pit road to start the pace laps, the chance of rain was up to 80 to 90%. When the green flag was dropped and the cars headed into turn one, fans thought they heard thunder off in the distance.

Alexander led every lap until lap 25, when Joe Taylor in his 7-11 number thirty two was able to get around him. But that wasn’t what people were talking about, nor was it the weather, it was Ashley. Ashley had slowly and quietly worked her was up to seventh.

The biggest test came on the first pit stop, because they were predicting that it would rain with in five laps. Alexander and Ashley stopped together and were the first two cars to pit.

Alexander got the first pit stall which gave him a quick exit from the pits when his stop was done, while Ashley’s was ten stalls behind his.

Ashley’s team finished their pit stop before Alexander’s and beat him off pit road by a few milli seconds, which was big considering that her stall was a few feet behind Alexander’s and she came in a few seconds after him when they stopped.

After the field cycled through pit stops, Ashley became the leader with Alexander second.

Ashley held the lead until the half way point on lap 250, when it started to rain. NASCAR brought out the yellow as soon as drivers and spotters started saying they saw rain drops. After running two caution laps they brought out the red flag because the rain started to pick up.

After pulling onto pit road, the drivers climbed out of the cars as the teams covered the cars with tarps. Alexander and Ashley, like many drivers were getting asked for interviews.

Ashley was asked how it was to be in the position to win the race if the rain didn’t stop, if she thought it would stop raining, and if it did, did she have a good enough car to win.

Alexander was asked what he thought about Ashley being in the spot to possible win if it didn’t stop raining, if he was going easy on Ashley, and if it did stop raining did he think either he or Ashley could win.

After an hour NASCAR called the race because it didn’t look like it was going to stop raining.

As Ashley walked to the garage stall that served as the makeshift victory lane, she felt disappointed. Not because her family was not there to celebrate with her, but because she didn’t get to show that she could have won under green flag conditions.

Once the car was pushed into the garage and the clear trap was pulled off, the post race celebrations begun. As the Champagne bottles popped open and the crew yelling around her, Ashley spotted Alexander in the small crowd of reporters and NASCAR officials.

She instinctively went to him, which surprised him, and gave him a big hug. 

&#8216;What are you doing?” Alexander whispered into her ear.

“It felt like the right thing to do”, she whispered back.

“Congrats on the win, Ashley,” Alexander said as they parted.

“Thank you, Alexander” she replied.

When Ashley returned to the drivers motor home lot, the rain had lightened up a bit. As she approached her motor home in the empty lot, it hit her that she had no way to get home. Alexander had driven her up there and as she looked around the lot, it was apparent that he had left, but then she heard a dull purr coming from near her motor home.

When she turned around she saw a flash from someone’s headlights, then someone got out and yelled, “what are you standing around for, are you trying to get sick?”

Ashley recognized the voice as Alexander and when she did, she ran to the car.

“What are you doing here?” she asked out of breath when she got to Alexander’s car.

“Well I did bring you here,” Alexander replied.

“Do you want to come in?”

“Yeah, sure” Alexander said as he turned off the engine and got out of his car.

Ashley was on a high like Alexander was after winning the Shootout. But she was able to control it for the time being.

When Alexander and Ashley were ready to leave the rain had picked up, so they had to run to Alexander’s car. Ashley was soaked by the time she got to the car. So soaked that Alexander offered her his jacket.

“It was a historic weekend at the historic Martinsville Speedway,” said the anchor for ESPN’s “Sport center”.

“It started on Saturday when Melissa Strong became the first female driver to win a Craftsman Truck series race,” he continued.

“It then continued Sunday when Ashley McDonald became the first female to win a Sprint Cup race.”


----------



## Mac5689 (Dec 16, 2008)

within the next two to three days i'll be adding chapter seven. which will be the last summary of multiple race weekends since i figured an easier way and because i'm sure almost everyone has a understanding what may happen during a race. 

i forgot to put up the top 12 in points after the chapter six weekend, i promise i will post it before i post chapter 7.

(on a diffrent topic, i'm also writing another story that won't appear on this website because i don't think it would meet the moderates approval because of the violence that will go on in the story. though i will post it on my DeviantART page when i'm done writing it


----------



## Mac5689 (Dec 18, 2008)

Top 12 After Martinsville:


1. Alexander Hawkins 1,085 -----
2. Joe Taylor 1,007 -78
3. Russ Stanley 988 -97
4. James Kavanaugh 984 -101
5. James Toye 910 -175
6. Lucas Doyle 898 -187
7. Stephen Davis 849 -236
8. Ashley McDonald 800 -285
9. Raul Ruiz 782 -303
10. Mel Stuart 767 -318
11. Steve Brooks 741 -344
12. Duke Williams 696 -389


----------



## Mac5689 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Chapter Seven*

Before the start of the week the news turned from the historic weekend that hd just passed to other events. The Monday after the race, Mac Racing officially released Mike Adams with the reason that it just wasn’t working out, and that both parties agreed it was the right thing to do. In mid-week Tibbs Racing announced that they were releasing LeRoy Thomas from his Sprint Cup duties. There was also a rumor that White Enterprises wasn’t going to the races at Texas and Phoenix because they had no sponsorship and they couldn’t afford the trip without some.

Alexander felt a hint of sadness when he passed the space that was reserved for Matthew White’s hauler, which was empty, passing up the next weekend at Texas. What made it feel so bad was that Matthew was sitting 20th in points, which was the best they had done in the last ten or so years.

Alexander hated Texas, he could never get his car to handle right and it showed because he only finished in the top ten twice out of four races at Texas. He qualified 7th for this race.

Ashley qualified 22nd for her first race at Texas, which made her happy.

The big surprise of the weekend was not only that Mac Racing got all three of their cars in the race, but that Joe Strong took the pole. 

Some were surprised that Mac Racing owner, now driver, Mark Strong could still qualify well in a cup car after not driving one for almost three years.

Alexander and Ashley didn’t see each other much after the drive home from Martinsville, which probably was a good thing since there was a subtle rumor going around saying they were going out. They only saw each other in passing in the garage area.

As Alexander sat in his car on the starting grid wishing he knew what Ashley was thinking, because the media was wondering if she could win this weekend too. What Alexander didn’t know was that Ashley was thinking about him as well.

Alexander had another horrible weekend at Texas. He fell back early and couldn’t get back up front until the final laps. He would end up finishing 15th.

Ashley had the opposite luck, she went forward after the green flag and at one point had the lead. But it didn’t last and she had to settle for tenth.

The best news from the weekend was that all three Mac Racing cars finished in the top ten.

Coming out of Texas the only rumor was that AJ Morgan was about to lose his cup ride with Tibbs Racing.

Alexander and Ashley didn’t see each other again, not only because some networks still wanted to interview her because of her win, but because it was a short week since the cup race will be on a Saturday night.

Alexander had better luck at Phoenix then he had at Texas; however it didn’t show in qualifying as he qualified in 9th position.

Ashley had even better luck at Phoenix then she had at Texas and it showed as she qualified 15th.

The big news coming from the track that weekend was that for the second weekend in a row Mac Racing qualified all three of their cars into the race.

The first caution came on lap 30 when Christopher Washington in the 75 Ford Fusion blew his right front tire and crashed into the wall in turn one.

Alexander felt he had the car to win, and it showed until the halfway point of the race. He would have to settle for a 5th place finish.

Ashley felt she had a car that could finish in the top 5, but she couldn’t keep her car up there when she could get there. She would have to settle for a 9th place finish. 

The win went to Joe Taylor, who had started second and had a far better car then anyone there.

The two big things to happen was that Joe Strong got his first career top ten, and Wolfgang Hertenstein got his first top five on a track that wasn’t at road course. 

The only bad thing to come from Phoenix was Alexander finding out that Matthew White was one spot away from falling out of the top 35.

Talladega Super speedway looked almost like Daytona International Speedway with the exception of three things. One thing was Talladega was larger then Daytona, the second thing was that the start/finish line wasn’t in the tri-oval like Daytona, but a few feet after the tri-oval. The third thing was that Talladega is ten years younger then Daytona.

Alexander had a good track record at Talladega, he’s had a top 5 finish in every race at Talladega he’s raced in except for last years fall race.

Ashley was more nervous about the race at Talladega then she was about her first race at Daytona. That was because of the stories her grandfather told her when she was younger, about how Talladega was a little more dangerous the Daytona was. That was reinforced when she watched then driver Mark Strong barrel roll down the backstretch on national TV in the fall of 2006.

For the first time in two weeks Alexander and Ashley had time to talk at the shop. While they talked Alexander thought there was a slight difference with Ashley, but he couldn’t tell what it was. He had no idea how much she was deliberately eating or why. But he eyed her approving;y and she felt encouraged. 

For Alex there was something else that was happening in the shop that seamed more important then a small difference with Ashley at the moment. Ever since they returned from Phoenix there was tension around the shop, that felt like it was about to burst by the time they left for Talladega. 

The tension seamed to all but disappear when the teams got to Talladega. However Alexander and Ashley were still able to qualify in the top five.

The race went great for both Alexander and Ashley, they were both able to keep their cars up near the front the whole race. They finished fourth and fifth.

The “Big One” happened on lap 90. When Wolfgang Hertenstein in the number ninety Klemperer-Banner Toyota, bumped the number sixty five of Ronald Duncan in turns one and two. The bump caused Duncan to get loose and turn into the outside line, crashing into the number Fifty Four of Lance McKenzie. The wreck also collected AJ Morgan, Kurt Duncan, Mitch Cabot, Nick Grant, and Seth Cutter.

Steve Brooks in the zero two and Wayne Stuart in the eighty, received minor damage in the wreck.

Joe Taylor in the number Thirty two, 7-11 Chevy Impala SS came away with the victory. Making it his second win of the season.

The only upsetting to come from the weekend was that Alexander lost the points lead to Joe Taylor.

As Alexander and Ashley met in the garage area before going to change out of their fire suits, neither could have imagined what was going to happen the next week.



Top 12 after Talladega:

1. Joe Taylor 1,552 -----
2. Alexander Hawkins 1,528 -24
3. Russ Stanley 1,523 -29
4. James Kavanaugh 1,509 -43
5. Lucas Doyle 1,271 -281
6. James Toye 1,264 -288
7. Stephen Davis 1,248 -304
8. Ashley McDonald 1,242 -310
9. Mel Stuart 1,165 -387
10 Raul Ruiz 1,103 -449
11. Steve Brooks 1,086 -466
12. Billy Stanley 1,080 -472


----------



## Mac5689 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Chapter 8*

The tension was worse on Monday, and seemed like it could explode at any second.

Alexander stayed in his office all day because he was afraid to show his face.
Lounging back he tried to relax by reading the new issue of Fat Admirer Monthly. He was also thinking about how to help his former team, who had just announced that without sponsorship they wouldnt be able to race the full season. Then it hit him, Alexander then turned to the front page and picked up his phone.

Hello, Id like to talk to your Marketing Director please, he said to the person on the other end.

The next day the tension exploded, and when it did it split Wilson Racing to its core. Both crews of the Wilson Racing team were at each other's throats. Why? Because in the newspaper there were pictures of Alexander and Ashley together at most of the races since the start of the season. An accompanying article that said that they were a couple. But the thing that pissed both Alexanders and Ashleys crews was that a source quoted as being from "one of the Wilson team crews" said in that article that the only reason Ashley won at Martinsville was because Alexander went easy on her.

So many people wanted to know if Alexander and Ashley were dating that Samantha, Alexanders public relations person, received ten times more calls the she normally did.

The next two days both Alexander and Ashley stayed far away from each other; however that also meant that neither showed up at the shop. That further angered both grops of crew members because they believed that they were out together and neglecting their responsibilities. And each crew believed that someone in the other's ranks had dissed Alexander and Ashley. 

Mark Stevens, Alexanders crew chief, had a meeting with Andy Kyle, the teams spotter about the teams deteriorating morale and what effect it would have on the rest of the season. Mark knew that with the teams current internal problems coupled with Alexanders loss of the points lead the week before, it was only a matter of time before their season was ruined. And that time was that weekend's race at Richmond. If Alexander didnt come away with at least a top five finish, their season was over, because Mark knew that if Alexander couldnt pull off a top five the team would completely implode.

Alexander drove to Richmond, while Ashley flew.

Ashley was laying on the couch in her motor home the night before Alexanders birthday party, with a hand over her middle which had just acquired ten pounds. However the ten pounds went unnoticed.

She was watching Sportscenter, where they were talking to some reporter and asking whether the reporter believed that the rumor about Alexander and Ashley dating were true. As the reporter was saying what he thought, Ashleys cell phone rang. 

Ashley looked at the caller id and didnt recognize the number. She was unsure of whether to answer it or not because of all the people who had been calling her about her relationship with Alexander.

She decided to answer the phone because it was the right thing to do.

Hello?

Hi Ashley, how are you doing? asked Alexander.

Alexander?

Yeah he replied.

I didnt know it was you

Yeah I got a new phone, I got tired of people calling me and asking me what is going on between you and me

So whats up? asked Ashley.

I was wondering if youd like to go to my party with me? asked Alexander, "I mean since everyone thinks were a couple. 

But if we go together, wouldnt that just make people believe it more?

Yeah, I guess I didnt think about that Alexander replied.

I guess Ill see you at qualifying.

Yeah,, see you tomorrow, replied Alexander and then he hung up.

As Ashley sat up to toss her phone on the table, she wished that she could have gone as Alexanders date, but she knew that if anyone saw them together the rumors would be said to be confirmed.

It probably was a good thing Ashley and Alexander werent going to his birthday party together, because after qualifying the media was all over them. It was so bad that they both needed track security to escort them back to the driver's motor home lot.

The reason why the media was so hyped up was because both Alexander and Ashley would be starting on the front row, with Ashley on the pole.

However Alexander was picked to win even though Ashley seemed to have a better car. But what nobody, including Ashley, didnt know was that Alexander had tested the car Ashley was using.

You should try to stay away from Ashley tonight, said Samantha.

Samantha had her blackish brown hair down which she normally didnt do. She was also wearing a black evening dress that was tight and showed off her plump belly and breasts.

Yeah I know, replied Alexander as he emerged from the motor coachs bedroom wearing a tux.

I dont get why I have to wear a tux to my own party, Alexander said as he fussed with his tie.

Because its being thrown by your sponsor, replied Samantha.

Need help? Samantha asked as Alexander still fussed with a tie.

Do I have to wear a tie?

You can wear a bow tie, replied Samantha.

Fine, said Alexander as he took the tie off.

Alexander hated dressing up even for his sponsors. But somehow Alexander still got sponsors to sponsor him.

Alexander rubbed his left hand over his face and revealed an annoyed face.

I didnt pack a bow tie. Alexander replied as he started to put the tie back on.

Wait, said Samantha with a chuckle as she thought of Alexander fussing with his tie again.

I guess it would be alright if you didnt wear a tie, Samantha added. Like you said, it is your party

Thank you, Alexander replied as someone knocked on the door.

That would be our ride, Samantha surmised.

Alexander actually had fun at his party, even though everyone was dressed up. Samantha stayed near Alexander the whole night. Alexander had seen Ashley, but they hadnt talked. It wasnt because Samantha was around Alexander, but because they both knew what the media would say if they were seen together.

About halfway through the party the marketing director for McDonalds went up to the stage and announced that there were some kids from the Ronald McDonald house, who were fans of Alexander, and wanted to help celebrate his birthday with him.

Some people would probably gotten mad, but not Alexander, he just wished he had thought of it first. 

Alexander was known not only for helping drivers get sponsors, but his work with children charities as well as helping the poor.

Last year Alexander donated half his winnings from last years Richmond race to Keith White Victory Camp. The Victory Camp as it was sometimes called was created in honor of Matthew Whites late son Keith, who was killed in a practice session in New Hampshire Motor Speedway in May of 2000. Keith was to be the face of White Enterprises and bring them back to victory lane. The camp was set up to enrich the lives of children with chronic medical conditions or serious illness by providing life-changing camping experiences that are exciting, fun, and empowering, in a safe and medically -sound environment. Alexander has helped at the camp the last two summers. 

Alexander was also hoping to start his own charity called, The Hawkins Foundation, by the end of the year. It wasnt clear what the foundation was going to do, which was one of the reasons it wasnt up and running, but it was going to help children and the poor. That was known for sure.

Alexander walked on to the stage was everyone in the ballroom applauded. He then signed any merchandise the children had brought with them, as well as having his picture taken with the group. Alexander felt that seeing the group of children was the best present ever.

Ashley had fun at the party even though she hardly knew anyone there. She spent half the night with her cousin Brett, who couldnt believe he was invited, and spent the other half walking around meeting new people. She also of course ate as much as she could, and when she left the party she felt totally full. 

As everyone was leaving the party Caleb and Matthew White walked up to Alexander.

It was a nice party Alexander, said Matthew in his southern accent.

Well it was all McDonalds doing, replied Alexander.

Wed also like to thank you for getting us that sponsorship, said Caleb White with a deep southern accent.

Who said I did it? asked Alexander.

It has you written all over it replied Matthew.

Well dont tell anyone about it, said Alexander, I was just helping family

Alexander thought of the Whites as part of his family since they took a chance on him, and would do anything to see their team stay open.

We wont replied Caleb.

After a quick handshake the two Whites left.

What was that all about? asked Samantha as she came up next to Alexander.

Nothing.

It sounded like they were thanking you for something 

Im not telling, Alexander said with a smirk.

Samantha knew that he was hiding something, but left it at that.

As the hotel workers started cleaning up the ballroom, Alexander turned to Samantha and asked if she was hungry.

What? said Samantha in disbelief, Im stuffed

She then placed her hand on her belly.

Then she noticed that she didnt remember seeing him eat anything all night.

Have you eaten anything she asked.

Nope.

Why not? Samantha asked worriedly.

Alexander just shrugged his shoulders, the typical response he gave when he didnt want to tell you the answer to what you wanted to know.

Ill drop you off at the hotel, said Alexander.

thats ok Alexander, Ill go with you replied Samantha, Ill just not eat anything

Alexander agreed and they both left the hotel ballroom. 

On the ride to the restaurant that Alexander wanted to go to, neither he or Samantha said a word to each other.

Samantha knew that Alexander must have liked, if not loved, his teammate Ashley. Not only because of the way he acted around her, but because she had spent half if not the whole night around the buffet style food line. And since the only other thing Alexander liked other then racing or helping children and the poor, was his favorite foods. So the only reason for why he wouldnt have eaten at his party would be because he had feelings for his teammate.

Samantha also noticed that Alexander acted like a little boy, doing what he was told to get people to like him, instead of doing what he wanted.

Samantha knew deep down that Alexander didnt want to go to that sponsor party. He would have liked a small party back at the motor home lot with his family, if they could have made it, and his friends. 

A few minutes later the car pulled up in front of Ralphs Steak House. Ralphs is a small chain that had most of its restaurants in the southern states and was popular with race car drivers.

Alexander and Samantha were seated in a booth near the back of the restaurant.

Your waitress will be with you in a sec, said the young blond hostess who gave Alexander a flirtatious smile, which Alexander didnt even seam to notice, before she left.

Even though they werent going out, Samantha still thought it wasnt the right thing for the hostess to do. 

The waitress came a few minutes later.

Hello, my name is Kelly and Ill be your waitress this evening, said the reddish haired, buxom waitress in a southern accent.

can I start you two off with anything?

nah, were ready to order replied Alexander.

Ill have a cheeseburger well done, with a side of fries and a Pepsi to drink said Alexander.

And for you maam.

Oh Im not... Samantha started but Alexander cut her off before she could finish.

Shell have the same as me, he said.

OK said the waitress as she gave Samantha a look that said that she shouldnt be eating that, then gave Alexander a look that said you want her to eat that.

Then after the waitress confirmed their order she left.

You're going to make me fat said Samantha.

I thought you said you didnt want to eat? said Alexander.

Then why did you order for me? asked Samantha.

Because it would look strange for the two of us to sit here and only have me be the one eating

Well you could have ordered me a salad 

That would have called attention to your weight 

And what you ordered wouldnt?

Ill change your order if you want

No, thats ok said Samantha as her face shown a look that said she just realized something. 

Wait, were you calling me fat? asked Samantha.

What, you know Id never do that replied Alexander, horrified that Samantha would think such a thing.

Well youre the one that... Samantha started before Alexander cut her off again.

I was talking from someone elses point of view, you know that your weight doesnt bother me.

I know Alex. 

Then dont make a fuss about it, I mean you said you didnt even want to eat anyway. 

Yeah I did, didnt I replied Samantha.

******

Alexander walked up to the door of his motor home and was about to open it, when he noticed an envelope taped to it. He tried to see if there was any visible writing on it, but it was too dark to tell, so he went inside.

Alexander threw the jacket of the tux on the couch and then sat next to it and looked at the envelope. The only thing that was written on it was To Alexander

After looking at the handwriting, Alexander pulled out a small piece of paper. It was a note to Alexander.

Dear Alexander,

I got you a birthday present, but its not ready yet.

Ashley​
Alexander then started to wonder what Ashley could be getting him. He tossed the tux jacket on the floor and placed his feet up on the couch, and fell asleep doing what he did the whole evening, thinking of Ashley.

On Friday the Cup drivers had final practice or as some called it happy hour.

The only thing final practice showed was what everyone already knew, Wilson Racing had the best cars. Mac Racing also showed a good show during the final practice.

When the Sprint Cup cars got off the track at the end of the final practice, the Nationwide Series cars were being lined up on pit road for their qualifying.

After Alexander got out of his car he walked over to the Nationwide garage and the stall that was being used by the number ninety-six Chevy of Mac Racing. There was a meeting going on in the stall between Mac Racings two drivers, their crew chiefs, one spotter and the team owner. Everyone at the meeting looked up when Alexander walked into the stall.

Are you going to change out of your fire suit? asked Mark Strong.

Yeah I will, I just wanted to check in with you guys first, replied Alexander.

Go get changed, Ill brief you on pit road, said Mark.

After Ashley changed out of her fire suit and started on her way back to her motor coach, she was surprised that she hadnt run into Alexander. She was even more surprised when she went out for a walk later that evening and saw Alexanders motor coach dark.

Alexander was perched high atop the front stretch grandstands in the spotters stand. He had a pair of head phones on and was listening to a crew chief give his driver some last minute instructions. The driver was Mac Racing driver Joe Strong, who was starting on the pole, and the crew chief was Joes cousin Travis.

Want to add anything Alexander? asked Travis.

Just take it easy Joe, you cant win it on the first lap, replied Alexander after he hit the talk button on the side of his headset.

Ill be careful replied Joe.

Alexander was wearing a t-shirt and baseball cap that showed Joes sponsor.

Be careful Joe, came his sister, who was starting next to him, over the radio.

I will, you be careful too. replied Joe.

Alexander changed the channel on his headset and then hit the talk button.

Melissa take it easy out there tonight, you cant win it on the first lap.

Ill be careful, Melissa replied.

Alexander turned back to Joes channel right as they were giving the command to start their engines.

From the start it was obvious that it was going to be the Max Racing show as Joe and Melissa fought for the lead until Joe took off with it, leaving Melissa to play catch up. Joe won and Melissa finished second. Alexander couldnt get down fast enough from the spotters stand to congratulate Joe in victory lane, so he congratulated him after his media interviews.

Congratulations Joe, said Alexander as Joe and Mark exited the room.

Thank you Alexander replied Joe. 

I couldnt have done it without you, he added.

What are you talking about, it was all you Alexander said as the three men started to walk away from the doorway.

You think you can win the Cup race tomorrow night? Alexander asked as the three men entered the motor home lot a little while later.

 I dont know, you and Ashley seam to have the best cars, but Ill try replied Joe.

So how are you and Jen doing Mark? asked Alexander.

Whats going on between you and Ashley? countered Mark.

There is nothing going on between me and Ashley, said Alexander.

But you wish there was, replied Joe.

Hey wait, how did this get to me and Ashley? asked Alexander, I asked how you and Jen were doing he added.

Alright, alright, said Mark as he put his hands up, everything between me and Jen are ok, she understands why I have to drive even though she doesnt like it

Well Ill see you guys at the drivers meeting, said Alexander as they reached his motor home.

Yeah, see ya, replied Joe and Mark at the same time, as they continued on their way.

Alexander went into his motor home and took his hat and threw it on the couch, he then rubbed his hands over his face and went into his bedroom.

Ashley woke up a little while after Alexander returned to his motor home, but she didnt know that he did. She wasnt worried that Alexander wasnt at his motor home but she was trying to figure out where he could have been.

Ashley got out of her bed dressed only in a pink night gown. She decided to grab a snack and take one last peek to see if there was any sign of life at Alexanders motor home.

There was a batch of store brought brownies that her motor home driver Anderson Rockwell got her, sitting on her table. She grabbed one off the plate and took a bite of the rich chocolate as she walked to the front of the motor home. 

She pushed the divider that divided the drivers area from the rest of the motor home and looked through the tinted window towards Alexanders motor home. There was no flicker of light like there normally was.

Ashley turned back, after she finished off the brownie, and closed the divider. She thought about calling Alexander but then she decided against it. As she went back to her bedroom she grabbed two more brownies.

********

The race day went by so fast that before anyone knew it, it was time for the driver's meeting.

The buzz around the track all weekend had been about Ashleys sponsor which was LoveOfCurves.Com, and Matthew Whites sponsor which was Fat Admirer Monthly.

The media figured how Ashley most likely got her sponsor, since they sponsored Alexander at this race the year before, but they couldnt figure out how White Enterprises got their sponsor. Nobody would have guessed that Alexander helped get them the sponsorship.

When Alexander entered the tent being used for the driver's meeting, he found Matthew and Caleb White sitting with their teams crew chief and spotter near the back of the tent.

Alexander joined the four man group and their discussion of a past race. They were soon joined by Mark Stevens and Andy Kyle, Alexanders crew chief and spotter.

Ashley entered the tent and saw Alexander sitting with a group in the back of the tent. Alexander waved her over to the group, she was surprised how fast she was included into the small groups discussion. It was like she had been racing in NASCARs top series for a long time, and for the first time she felt like she belonged.

Alexander was sitting in his car waiting for the command to start engines. He knew that he needed a good finish to keep, not only the crew's morale up, but the chances of him being able to get the points lead back. Alexander also knew that he couldnt make it look like he wasnt racing Ashley hard, or the media would say that he wasnt racing Ashley as he did the other male drivers.

Ashley knew that she too had to have a good finish to keep her crew's morale up.

When the green flag dropped, Alexander and Ashley raced into turns one and two. They bumped each other, but Ashley still got away with the lead.

After Ashley collected her five bonus points for leading a lap everyone believed that she would let Alexander go by and lead, but she didnt.

Ashley lead for the first twenty laps then Alexander was able to take the lead. But that didnt last long as Ashley got back around Alexander a few laps later. 

On lap thirty-five Jason Young got a little pushy and didnt get on the brakes when he should have. The result was that Young hit the back Brain Douglass Dodge, as they entered turns one and two. The Twenty Three car then spun sideways and collected the Fifty-Seven of Nick Grant and the Sixty-Six of James Toye.

Under that caution both Alexander and Ashley decided to pit. That left both Joe and Mark Strong in the lead.

When they returned back on to the track they had some traffic to get past, but both were sure that there would be another caution soon.

And they were right, ten laps after they went back to green the yellow came out. Timothy Webster in the Sixty-nine was getting a little tired of being behind, so he tried to get under the thirty-five of Ralph Davis when they were going into turns three and four. The only problem was Webster didnt see the eighty of Wayne Stuart. So as the Sixty-nine was going low it clipped the right front corner of the eighty, and sent the two spinning. The crash also collected the eighty-six of Xavier Lawrence, the Twenty-six of Lucas Doyle, and the fifty of David Owens.

The crash happened in front of Alexander and Ashley, but both were able to get by without any damage.

Everyone who didnt make a pit stop on the first caution, made one on the second. That meant that Alexander and Ashley were back in the front.

When the green flag was shown again, Ashley took off and made Alexander and the rest of the field play catch up.

Ashley and Alexander raced each other like they would any other driver. However the most exciting racing between them came in the final laps.

They exchanged the lead about five times a lap, and beat and banged each other so hard that everyone expected one of them to spin out.

In the end Ashley crossed the start-finish line by a nose in front of Alexander.

With both teams happy with their finish, they all believed that the drama of the past few days were behind them, but if someone had their way it wouldnt.

Alexander left Richmond with a twenty-one point lead over Joe Taylor, and Ashley jumped from eighth in points to fifth.

The next day Tibbs Racing announced that AJ Morgan was being released from his contract.


----------



## Mac5689 (Feb 2, 2009)

u know i think my brain is smarter then i think it is, because there are three thinks i did while writing this story that i took from other things. (without knowing of course)

1) Nascar driver Brain Douglas. i took the name from a book i had read while starting the story.

2) Mark Steven, Alexander's crew chief. took his name from Vince Flynn's, Mitch Rapp Series. which i found out two days ago and hadn't read a book in that series in almost a year.

3) McGill Racing, the former Racing team that was founded by Ashley's late grandfather. i found out today that there was once a Nascar team called McGill Motorsports. 

i find it very odd don't u?


----------



## Mac5689 (Feb 12, 2009)

i might expose the person who is spying on Ashley and Alexander in chapter 11. and i'm also thinking about bring a character from one of my other stories to this one, as part of the "spying" team.


----------



## Mac5689 (Feb 18, 2009)

(*Author's note: *i skipped ahead three weeks, because very little would have happened. i'll post the rest of the chapter tomorrow)

*Chapter 9*

Ashley hadnt been to her hometown since she graduated from high school. She was struck at how little had changed in the few years that had passed. As she walked down Main street, she was bombarded with memories; then, as she approached the village market, she stopped in her tracks. There, parked in a parking space outside the village market was her fathers red pickup truck.

Ashley didnt want anyone, especially her parents to know that she had come home. That was why she was wearing her hair up and a Washington Nationals baseball cap with sunglasses.

Unsure when her father might come out, she decided to go hide out across the street in the sports store until he left. When Ashley entered the sports store she couldnt believe what she saw. Along with Baseball, Football, Basketball, Soccer, and some other NASCAR items; there was a wall full of her items. From ceiling to floor it was full with Ashley McDonald things.

A sales person caught Ashley looking at her mercantile and walked over to her.

Shes pretty cool huh, said the sales woman.

Yeah.

She grew up here, in fact her parents were in here just the other day, the sales woman stated, totally unaware who she was talking to. They cant believe how well she is doing.

Ashley couldnt believe what she was hearing. Her parents, the same parents who didnt want her to race because they didnt think it was a respectful thing to do, were actually happy for her. It was a good thing she was wearing sunglasses because she could feel tears forming.

Im just going to look around, Ashley said.

ok, just yell if you need me, replied the sales woman.

OK said Ashley as she walked over to the window at the front of the store.

She didnt have to wait long as her father appeared a few minutes later. Her father had jet black hair that was turning gray, he was wearing a baseball cap that was blue and had a horseshoe on the front for the Indianapolis Colts. She knew he was wearing it to cover the fact that he was balding at the top of his head. He was also wearing a jacket that looked like her fire suit which he left open since it was a little warm to be wearing a jacket.

As her father rounded the front of his truck he looked at the sports store window and Ashley could feel his piercing blue eyes looking at her.

Mr. McDonald stopped momentarily at the front of his truck when he saw a woman who looked like his daughter looking at him from the sports store window. After remembering the last time his daughter had been home, he decided that it couldnt be her and proceeded to get into his truck.

Ashley got afraid when her father stopped and looked at her, but she doubted that her father would recognize her. She placed her hand over her belly where six additional pounds had found its way on to her body in the three weeks since Richmond.

As she watched her father drive away, she couldnt believe that her father was actually wearing a jacket that had her sponsor on it.

Need any help? asked the sales woman as Ashley started to leave.

No, I didn't see anything I liked, replied Ashley.

OK replied the sales woman as Ashley walked out the door.

After she stepped out of the store she looked first ledt and rgen to the right on Main street. Ashley didnt know where to go; for the first time she felt lost in her own home town. After a few minutes she decided to check out the pizzeria which was called Clarksville Carls Pizzeria.

Ashley started to walk up the street, and when she arrived at the pizzeria she couldnt believe how empty it was for a Tuesday afternoon.

When she walked in, she couldnt believe who was behind the counter; it was her old friend Jane ORourke, or at least thats who she thought it was. The woman who was behind the counter had the same hair color and height as Jane, but this woman was heavier then Jane was by about fifteen or twenty pounds.

How may I help you? asked the plump blond. Then her eyes got wide when she recognized Ashley.

Ashley McDonald, is that you?

Sssshhhh, said Ashley as she looked around the pizzeria to make sure nobody was around. What are you trying to do, get me mobbed?

Sorry.

so what are you still doing here Jane? asked Ashley.

Well, stated Jane as she looked around the pizzeria, I own this.

You own this? asked Ashley as she took her sunglasses off.

Yeah, along with an extra twenty pounds, replied Jane.

Why did you buy it?

I got it in the divorce, replied Jane.

What divorce? asked Ashley.

Why dont I tell you over a slice or two of pizza, said Jane.

A few minutes later they were both sitting down with two slices of pizza and a Pepsi. As they ate Jane told Ashley how she married her high school boyfriend Jeffery Lovett as soon as they graduated. Jane also told Ashley how Jeffery, who came from a rich family, bought the pizzeria from the old man who owned it for fifty years. Then how a few months after he bought the pizzeria, they got a divorce and he gave it to her, and so she spent the last few years as the pizzerias owner/manager.

So I hear your doing well, said Jane.

Not as good as you.

Hey, I dont make almost a million dollars and have two NASCAR Sprint Cup wins

Yeah, well everyone around here probably knows all about that, said Ashley.

hey, you're big news here, Jane stated. 

I mean we had presidential candidate Josh Karlin speak here after you won your first race, but you were still what everyone talked about she added.

What can I say.

So whats going on with you and your teammate Alexander? asked Jane.

Ashley started to blush when Jane mentioned Alexanders name.

Nothing's happening between me and my teammate, Ashley said as her blush deepened.

Thats not what the papers are saying, said Jane.

Well the papers are lying.

But you wish there was, dont you? asked Jane.

Ashleys face turned bright red when Jane asked.

*****

Alexander was in a town called Jefferson doing a appearance for McDonalds. Jefferson was a small place that was a hour and a half north of Concord and a few minutes east from Clarksville. But being only an hour away from NASCARs home wasnt what made Jefferson important, it was their most famous resident and their once biggest employer. 

From 1989 to 2001, Jefferson had been the home base for McGill racing as well as its famous owner Selah McGill and his wife Nancy. When McGill racing shut down in 2001, it really hurt Jefferson. Alexander had seen the two story old race shop when he arrived at Jefferson, because not only was it the tallest building in Jefferson but because it was on the main road into Jefferson.

=======

After having lunch with her friend, which they promised to keep in-touch, Ashley found herself walking in her old neighborhood. She saw her father's pickup in the driveway of her childhood home, next to her mothers old Buick.

Ashley decided that it was time to make up with her parents, but as she walked towards the house she was stopped by the sight of a small flag that was on the side of the mailbox. It was a flag that had her car number and sponsor on it. She then saw on both her parents cars a bumper sticker that had a big WM, for Waste Management, and her car number.

Ashley gulped and then walked up the driveway to a pathway that led to the front door. Ashley then took a deep breath before she knocked on the door, And when she knocked, she knocked lightly hoping that they wouldnt hear because she didnt know what she would say.

Hello said Ashleys mother when she opened the door and looked at her daughter.

Hello stated Ashley as she took off her sunglasses, Mom!

Her mothers eyes went wide after Ashley took off her sunglasses, Ashley, is that you?

Both womens eyes started to tear up as they looked at each other, Yes mom its me.

Come in, come in, said her mother as he voice started to crack.

Ashley entered the house she hadnt been in, in about ten years without hesitation.

Zachariah can you come here? said Ashleys mother as her and Ashley hugged.
 
Yes Hun, said Ashleys father with a slight southern accent as he entered the hallway from the kitchen.

Look who's come home said Ashleys mother as she turned towards her husband and revealed Ashley.

Hi pumpkin, said her father.

Hi Daddy, replied Ashley right before she ran into his arms. She couldnt believe how much she missed her parents.

They then went into the living room and talked. They talked well into the night, and talked about everything. It was so late that Ashleys father had to give her a lift back to her car, which was parked in a parking lot in town.

========

The last three weeks had been hard for Samantha. It had nothing to do with Alexander or Ashley, that seamed to cool off for now, but with Sponsorship.

In the weeks after Richmond, Jerry Matthews sponsor Burger King announced that they would only sponsor KMC Racing for half the 2009 season.

That caused people to think that McDonalds will do the same thing, so Samantha spent the last three weeks denying that McDonalds was going to leave Alexander or Wilson Racing.

It was the most stressful weeks in Samanthas career. And when Samantha got stressed she ate, and it didnt help when your boss was sponsored by a fast-food chain.

Samantha was in her hotel room getting ready to meet Alexander to go over the weekends events, and how they were going to introduce a new associate sponsor later that day. The new associate sponsor would have a small sticker in front of the rear wheel well on Alexanders car.

Samantha pulled her team polo on over her breasts and down to her belly. But when the shirt was pulled over her belly it pulled tight. She had gained six pounds and as she ran her hand over her belly she knew that she would have to be careful or she would need a larger shirt size soon.

Alexander was in the garage with his team going over the car, when Samantha found him.

Hey Alexander, its time to get ready to introduce that new associate sponsor said Samantha as she entered the garage stall and pointed to the orange decal, that belong to his new associate sponsor, that was in front of his rear wheel well.

Yeah I know, replied Alexander.

So hows the car?

Its ok

Good replied Samantha.

Samantha and Alexander then started to walk to the media center where they would meet up with Mr. Wilson and a rep from the new associate sponsor.

As they left the garage area Alexander let out a loud sneeze.

You feeling alright? asked Samantha.

Yeah just a cold, replied Alexander right before he had another sneeze.

Well I guess its a good thing that your new associate sponsor is a cold medicine Samantha said with a chuckle as Alexander let out yet another sneeze.

Alexander and Samantha walked into the crowded Media room and took their seats at a table at the front of the room with Mr. Wilson and the sponsors rep.

good afternoon said Mr. Wilson after the room quieted down.

Today we at Wilson Racing would like to announce the signing of Vicks DayQuil as an associate sponsor on Alexander Hawkinss number twenty five Chevy Impala SS Mr. Wilson added, here to help us make this announcement is Mr. Marcus Babcock, marketing director for Vicks.

Mr. Babcock spoke about how it was great that Vicks could partner up with a great driver like Alexander and a team like Wilson Racing. Alexander then spoke about how great Vicks was and how happy he was to have them come and join his team. He also said how he couldnt wait to get them into victory lane and how he hoped that it would be this weekend.

Ashley was in her hauler, changing into her fire suit for practice. Ashley had also put on six pounds over the last three weeks, but there was no distinct sign that she had gained any weight. Unless you count that her street clothes had grown a little tight during that time, however when she put on the fire suit it wasnt the least bit tight.

After the announcement was made Alexander made a mad dash to his hauler so he could change into his fire suit. Samantha accompanied him because she was planning on working while the cup cars practiced.

Practice went fine for Alexander and Ashley, even though neither got into the top twenty. Dover International Speedway was one track, other then Texas, that Alexander had trouble at. His cars always seamed to come out of Dover with more damage then his cars he raced at short tracks.

Tappy, the name of the car that Alexander was going to be driving, had to under go extensive work after the fall race at Dover.

Dover like Bristol had a concrete racing surface, but thats were the similarities ended. Dover is a mile long where as Bristol was .533 miles. Dover also had less banking on the straight away and the turns then Bristol, as well as, for some strange reason missing one pit box. Every track on the top three NASCAR series schedules had a pit box for every car that raced on race day, except Dover and the Watkins Glen road course.

Alexander went out tenth during qualifying and was currently sitting fifth, but he knew that he probably wouldnt be there for long.

Instead of going back to the garage or his motor home, he decided to stay on pit road and talk to some of the drivers that hadnt qualified yet. As he walked up the qualifying line he passed Wayne Stuart and said a quick hello.

Hey chap said Dan Crittenden in his British accent.

Hey Dan, hows it going? replied Alexander.

Its going ok, how about you?

Same

Dan and Alexander then walked over to the right hand side of Dans car to watch Hans Gruber qualify.

how do you like America so far? asked Alexander.

It takes some time to get use to, but I like it here. Its totally different from England Dan said as Gruber raced by on his first qualifying lap.

So how do you like this type of racing?

Its fun and challenging. Im afraid to get out on this track started Dan as Hans Gruber came onto the front stretch from turn four, how do you handle this track? Dan asked as Hans crossed the start-finish line to complete his qualifying.

You're asking the wrong person, Ive been racing here for seven years and still havent understood how to race here without hitting the walls Alexander said as he pointed to a black mark he left on the wall the day before, and as the public address announcer was announcing that Mel Stuart was qualifying.

Well Im sure youll learn how to some time, just like I will said Dan as Mel took the green flag to start his qualifying.

Yeah well see, replied Alexander.

Alexander listened intently to Mels engine as Mel got back on the throttle when he got into the backstretch.

Somethings not right said Alexander, as Mel headed into turn three a little faster then one may think.

What? asked Dan.

Somethings not right with Mels car replied Alexander.

Alexander and Dan looked at turn four just in time to see Mel come out of the turn faster then any car that qualified so far. The cars engine was hitting the rev limiter which meant that Mel hadnt gotten off the gas.

When Mels car came out of turn four, the front right side of his Dodge Charger, hit the front stretch wall.

After the car hit the wall it turned left and went for the inside wall, that didnt have the safer barrier installed yet, that along with some grass separated pit road from the racing surface.

The car flew to the wall, but slowed a little when it reached the grass. When Mels car hit the inside wall, it sounded like someone dropped a textbook on the floor of a classroom and sent people flying for cover all along pit road.

After the wreck everyone at the track went quiet, then all of a sudden Mels son Wayne called out and started running to the crash.

When Wayne got close to Alexander, he stepped out in front and grabbed him.

Wayne hold on, let the track and safety workers do their job said Alexander as Wayne started to cry.

Alexander and Dan walked Wayne over to Dans golf cart that was parked near by. By now some of Waynes crew members came up to him.

Come on Wayne, go to the Infield Care Center. said Alexander as they sat Wayne down on the back of the golf cart. Everything will be ok

Dan said something to the golf cart driver, and then it was off to take Wayne Stuart to the Infield Care Center.

After the golf cart disappeared behind the pit wall, everyone turned and looked at where Mel Stuarts number 61 Dodge came to rest and the workers were cutting him out of.

NASCAR put out the red flag so they could remove Mels car and check both the inside wall and the Safer-Barrier that was connected with the outside wall. They would then get Mels busted up car ready for transport to their R&D shop back in Concord, North Carolina.

Mel had been transported from the track to a local area hospital by helicopter. He was alert but in a lot of pain because of a broken hand, arm and leg. He also had a separated shoulder.

Wayne and his mother was driven to the hospital by someone at Flip Canassi.

Flip Canassi decided to send Mels crew back to North Carolina because he felt that they wouldnt be able to focus the rest of the weekend. Strickland Motorsports decided to put their Nationwide Series driver in place of Wayne, because they thought it would be better for him not to have to worry about racing while his father was in the hospital.

Qualifying was resumed about an hour later, but nobody really felt like racing after what had happened to Mel.

After qualifying Samantha couldnt find Alexander. He wasnt in the garage, the hauler, or his motor home. She asked his crew if they had seen him, but they told her that they hadnt seen him since after he qualified.

Even though it was none of her business what went on between Alexander and Ashley, Samantha still called her to see if Alexander was with her but he wasnt.

Samantha became a little worried when Ashley said that Alexander wasnt with her. The only thing Samantha knew was that Alexanders rental car, that he rented in Washington DC after he did a appearance at a McDonalds there, was gone. And Samantha didnt have a clue were he would have gone. She knew he didnt go to see Mel since nobody was allowed to, unless they were immediate family.

Ever since she meet Alexander, about four years ago, she knew there was something he was hiding but didnt know what it was. Samantha doubted that Alexander told anyone about what ever it was he was hiding.

Alexander was driving around Dover since qualifying ended. He didnt know exactly were to go, he just didnt want to be at the track. Seeing Mels crash and the Waynes reaction to it stirred something inside him. He knew what it was that was bothering him, it was something he had been trying to avoid for the last twenty-two years.

It was late when Alexander pulled into the parking lot of a church that was about a mile away from the track. As he got out of his rental car Alexander felt it was time to confront the thing he always seamed to be hiding from.

Alexander walked into the church and looked around. It was completely empty, which surprised him.

Alexander looked up towards the churchs ceiling and yelled, are you happy now!.

You got me to walk into a church, was that the whole plan? Alexander continued, have Mel crash and have me get so upset that Ill go crawling back to you?

Alexander felt himself get angrier and angrier as the seconds past.

I mean why Mel, why couldnt you have picked someone else

If anyone had seen Alexander they would have thought he had gone nuts.

Thats right, you picked someone that I cared about so it would hurt more, is that it?, then why didnt you have Jerry or Matthew or even Ashley crash! Alexander yelled as he walked over to a pew and picked up a bible from the seat, You know I havent forgotten what you did twenty two years ago.

Alexander looked at the cover of the hard covered bible and felt a tear start to roll down his cheek as the memories came back.

My brothers were too young to remember, but I do Alexander said as he felt his anger come back, I ask myself how you could have done it, how you could let my mother get pregnant, just to let the baby die at birth? 

Alexanders voice started to break.

I cant get how someone who we are told to respect and believe in, could do such a thing! Alexander yelled as he threw the bible up the aisle, where it landed near the front row with a loud thump.

Alexander stood there with tears rolling down his cheeks looking as the bible, until there was a movement at the front of the church.

From a side doorway a man dressed in a black robe and white collar appeared and looked at Alexander.

May I help you? asked the priest.

No thank you father Alexander said as he wiped a tear from his cheek and gave a half smile. Then he turned and left.

The priest then walked to the bible, Alexander had thrown and picked it up. He then looked back to where Alexander had been standing with a confused look.

Ashley was awoken by a loud knock on her door. She looked at the clock on her bedside table which said it was eleven o clock. As she got out of bed and threw on her bathrobe over her t-shirt, she wondered who was knocking on her door.

She pulled the bathrobe closed and tied the sash tight, as the only thing she was wearing underneath was a t-shirt on top and a pair of panties on the bottom, then she opened the door and was surprised to see Alexander standing there.

With one look at him Ashley could tell that Alexander had been crying. His eyes were bloodshot, and he kept swiping at his cheeks.

may I come in? asked Alexander, his voice was horse.

yeah, sure replied Ashley.

Alexander walked in and looked around, then saw how Ashley was dressed.

oh sorry, you were sleeping said Alexander.

thats ok, whats the matter?

no no, Ill let you get back to sleep Alexander said as he headed towards the door, but Ashley grabbed his hand and stopped him.

Alexander turned and looked at Ashley who had a firm grip on his hand.

Alexander whats the matter? Ashley asked as she looked Alexander in the eye, which was still watery.

I ah Alexander started, not really sure how to tell Ashley what he just did before coming to see her, I confronted something Ive been hiding from for the past twenty-two years

what was that? asked Ashley.

the um, the Alexander spurted as tears started to run down his cheek.

the death of my baby sister, said Alexander as he started crying again.

its ok, its ok said Ashley as she went from holding Alexanders hand to giving him a hug.

Ashley gave Alexander a soft kiss on his cheek, she knew that she shouldnt because he was vulnerable, but it felt like the right thing to do.

That one kiss must have lit the spark that was between them because Alexander turned his head to Ashley and then kissed her on the lips.

Alexander then put his hands around Ashleys waist as Ashley put her hands around Alexanders neck.

Ashley didnt think Alexander was going to go all the way on the count of what he just said about his baby sister, but when his hands went to her butt and he lifted her up she figured he was trying to avoid thinking of it anymore, and was happy to help him.

When Alexander lifted Ashley up she squealed and then went from kissing him on the lips to kissing him on his neck. Alexander did the same as he carried her back to her bedroom.

Ashley undid the sash to her bathrobe and with one hand took the bathrobe off. She then used both hands and pulled off her t-shirt.

When they went into the bedroom Alexander tossed Ashley onto her bed, which made Ashley squeal in delight. Alexander then pulled off his t-shirt and climbed into bed.


----------



## Mac5689 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Chapter 9 (concluded)*

Alexander woke the next day with a sneeze. As he sat up in bed and looked around the room he noticed that he wasn’t in his motor coach. Alexander let out another sneeze, then noticed that Ashley was standing in the doorway.

“Are you ok?” asked Ashley.

“Yeah, I just have a cold,” replied Alexander as he got out of bed.

“You don’t have to get up,”

“What time is it?” asked Alexander.

“Around six thirty,” replied Ashley.

The memory of what went on the night before between then was rushing back into his mind, Alexander then remembered that he was butt naked.

“Where are my clothes?” asked Alexander.

“On the floor, in front of the bed,” said Ashley before she left so he could change.

Alexander came out of the bedroom a few minutes later and Ashley offered him a cup of coffee.

“No thank you, I should go back to my motor home,” said Alexander.

“OK,” said Ashley disappointedly.

“I’ll see you later,” said Alexander and then let out a sneeze.

“Are you sure your ok?” asked Ashley.

“Yeah,” replied Alexander as he sneezed again.

“You should go lay back down.”

“I’m fine thanks,” replied Alexander.

Alexander then started to go to the door but stopped and turned back towards Ashley. He then laid a kiss on her lips.

“Thank you for last night, I love you,” said Alexander.

“You're welcome, I love you too,” replied Ashley.

With that Alexander left Ashley’s motor home for his own. As he walked back to his motor home, what he just said hit him.

He had just told Ashley that he loved her, which he did, but he never said it to any other woman he dated. It wasn’t that he didn’t like the other woman he had dated. It was just that he never got to say it, because they would some how find out that he was a FA. Either because he told them or they found out on their own, and once they did, their relationship would be over. He didn’t know how he was going to tell Ashley that he was a FA, and he was now regretting saying that he loved her.

Alexander came around the front of his motor home to find Samantha leaning on his rental car fussing with her team polo. When Samantha heard Alexander, she looked up with a surprised face.

“Where have you been?” Samantha asked.

“Out,” replied Alexander.

“Since qualifying yesterday?”

“Yes, I had some place to be,” Alexander said before he sneezed.

He really didn’t want to tell Samantha what he did before he returned to the race track the night before. It was bad enough he told Ashley.

“You feeling any better?” asked Samantha.

“Good enough for practice,” Alexander replied.

“Is there something the matter?”

“Do you want to come in?” Alexander asked as he walked to the motor coach door and opened it.

“Yes, thank you,” replied Samantha as Alexander held the door for her.

Alexander sneezed as he entered the motor home after Samantha.

“You should go to the Infield Care Center,” said Samantha over her shoulder.

“Why so I can be told to rest. And if I go there, everyone will find out and Mac or Mr. Wilson will have someone else practice my car, and you know how much I hate having someone else driving my car,” Alexander replied annoyed.

“Well it’s better having someone else drive your car in practice then having someone drive your car on Sunday,” replied Samantha.

“Yeah, yeah. Do you want to sit?”

“Thank you,” Samantha said as she sat at the table.

Samantha was happy that Alexander had gotten the bench she was sitting on fixed during the All-Star race weekend, because if he didn’t she would be stuck at his table right now.

“So are you going to go to the Care Center?” asked Samantha.

“I haven’t been sick in four years,” said Alexander as he sat down across from Samantha and placed two water bottles down as well. “It’s just a sneeze”

“Anyway, Bernie and Jerry are looking for you,” said Samantha.

“What for?” asked Alexander.

“Beats me, Jerry has been looking for you since qualifying ended. Bernie just got here.”

“Well they probably want me to run more truck races,” replied Alexander.

“Maybe.”

“I’ll find then later.”

“Ok,” replied Samantha.

Ashley couldn’t believe what Alexander told her the night before. No where in his bio did it mention the death of his baby sister. So she decided to go and see what the bio’s of Alexander’s brothers had to say.

So she set up her laptop on her table and waited for it to link up with the Internet. It wasn’t that she didn’t trust Alexander, she just wanted to see if his two brothers said anything more. The Internet came up, she went to Google and typed in “Eleazer Hawkins”.

Alexander took a shower after Samantha left. He couldn’t figure out why his former team mate would want from him. Alexander also wondered how Ashley had taken him saying &#8216;I love you’ to her.

Ashley couldn’t find anything about the death of Alexander’s baby sister in his two brothers bio’s, but she figured that they were to young to remember it. As she walked from her hauler to the garage in her fire suit, she wondered if Alexander really did love her, like she loved him, or he just said it.

Instead of Alexander finding Bernie and Jerry, they found him, and boy what they had to say to him was definitly not what he thought. They asked Alexander if he would like to be part owner of their race team. Alexander said he had to think about it.

Final practice went ok. Alexander scraped the wall some more, but only caused cosmetic damage. Ashley was up front for most of the final practice and was hoping that’s where she would be on Sunday.

During the Nationwide Series race, Alexander stayed in his motor home and rested, instead of being the spotter for Joe Strong. Samantha spent the day setting up appearances, while trying not to let anyone know that Alexander was under the weather. Ashley was relaxing and watching some movies.

The next day Alexander was woken by a knock at his door. Alexander sat up in his bed, and noticed he felt like crap.

“Oh rats,” said Alexander as he sat on the side of his bed with his hand to his head. His head hurt like it was hit by a hammer.

There was another knock at the door. Alexander got up and let out multiple sneezes, then cursed.

Whoever was knocking, knocked one more time by the time Alexander got to the door.

“Yeah, what do you want?” grumbled Alexander as he opened the door.

“Man, you don’t look so good.” replied Samantha.

“Yeah, that’s what I like to hear.”

“Come on, you're going to the Care Center,” said Samantha.

“Fine,” replied Alexander, not really feeling that well to argue with her.

Alexander went to the Infield Care Center, where they gave him some IV fluids, and let him rest.

Ashley was surprised when she entered the tent used for the drivers meeting and didn’t see Alexander there. She was invited to sit with the White’s, which she couldn’t believe.

When the driver's meeting started and Alexander still didn’t show, Ashley wanted to go find him, but she knew that Alexander would be mad that she gave up her starting spot to find him.

Alexander wasn’t too happy about having to give up his twenty-seventh starting spot, which was the best he ever qualified at Dover. But then he thought it maybe a good thing. Mr. Wilson as well as NASCAR were notified that Alexander wasn’t feeling well and was getting treated at the Infield Care Center.

Mr. Wilson was trying to find a relief driver in case Alexander couldn’t finish the race. First he tried to find any Nationwide drivers that were still around that could fit into Alexander’s seat, and second figuring out who were the drivers who were most likely to be out of the race by the time Alexander would want to get out of the car.

Alexander was released from the Care Center as the driver introductions were going on. When it was Alexander’s turn to be announced, NASCAR told the fans that Alexander would be starting last because he missed the driver's meeting, so they introduced Lucas Doyle who would have been starting behind Alexander. They did that because NASCAR advances the whole row behind the driver that loses their spot, they don’t advance cars in number order.

The golf cart brought Alexander to pit road. As he was walking to his car he ran into Fox Sports Pit Reporter Kim Todd, who asked if she could do a short interview. Alexander denied her, saying that he was too sick for an interview and continued on his way.

Mr. Wilson was about to call Bernie Chandler to see if he wanted to relieve for Alexander, when there was a knock on the door of the lounge in Alexander’s hauler. When Mr. Wilson looked up at the doorway and saw Wayne Stuart standing there.

“what can I do for you Mr. Stuart?” asked Mr. Wilson.

“I heard you are looking for a relief driver,” replied Wayne.

“Yeah I am.”

“ I was wondering if I could help?”

“If you can fit into Alexander’s back up fire suit, you have the job” replied Mr. Wilson.

“Welcome to the last race on Fox Sports for the season” said lead commentator Craig Tallen as the cars exited pit road.

“I can’t believe it’s our last race of the season on Fox Sports,” said former crew chief and Fox’s third commentator Jeffery McDay.

“Neither can I, can you Boris?” asked Craig Tallen.

“You know I can’t” replied Boris Foley.

The three Fox commentators went over the starting lineup and when they got to Alexander’s spot, Craig Tallen spoke out of turn.

“Because Alexander Hawkins missed the drivers meeting, he will have to go to the end of the starting field” said Craig Tallen as they showed Alexander pulling out of the outside line to let the field pass him.

The Fox commentators then picked who they thought would win the race.

“one for the money, two for the show, three to get ready, and four to go” said Boris Foley as the cars came out of turn four and took the green flag.

As he took the green flag, Alexander hoped that the first caution would come fast.

By lap thirty Alexander had gained two spots, but he also got bumped around as he did it.

“How are you doing?” asked Alexander’s crew chief Mark Stevens.

“Like I need to throw up” replied Alexander.

“Well don’t worry, we have your relief driver here. We are just waiting for a caution.”

In those first thirty laps Ashley got herself up to fourth and was holding strong.

The caution came out on lake thirty five, when the twenty-seven of Duke Williams tapped his teammate, the thirty car of Cecil Shepard causing both cars to spin. They also collected the sixty-six of James Toye, the seventy-four of Dean Blaine, the fifty-seven of Nick Grant, and the seventy-two of Bernard Palmer.

As the field regrouped, Alexander and his crew chief talked about how they were going to get Alexander out and the unnamed replacement driver in, when they got onto pit road.

When Alexander started onto the apron of the race track, in line with other cars that were pitting, he started to undo his HANS device and seat belts.

Mark Stevens got down from the pit box, and got ready to go over the wall to help with the driver change. That meant that car chief Jethro McDuffie was in charge until Mark Stevens got back on the pit box.

“OK Alexander, take it easy. We’ll have you out of there,” said Jethro when Alexander came into view at the other end of pit road.

“I hope you feel better” said Alexander’s spotter.

“ok, four, three, two, one,” said Jethro as Alexander pulled into his pit box.

When Alexander’s car came to a stop, he pulled down the window net and Mark reached in and grabbed him under his left arm and lifted him out of his seat. The jack man then took over and lifted Alexander out of the car. As the jack man lifted Alexander to the pit wall, the relief driver climbed into the car and with the help of Mark Stevens strapped himself into the car.

Alexander stepped over the wall and through his pit area to a chair that someone set up. His face was a white as a ghost. As he sat down his car left the pits, barely making it off pit road before the other cars as well as the pace car passed. Alexander looked down at the ground and puked.

The race restarted again two laps later, and a lap after it did Ashley bumped into the back of the sixty-seven of Allen Kelly as they went into turns one and two which caused the sixty-seven to get loose. As Allen Kelly’s car drifted up high, Ashley stayed low and passed him, taking third place.

Alexander threw up two more times before a golf cart came to take him to the Infield Care Center. When he got there, they started him on IV fluids again.

“OK, we want to let you know that under that caution Alexander Hawkins got out of his McDonald’s Chevy Impala SS, and was taken to the Infield Care Center. Wayne Stuart, who is not in his number Eighty car because the owners of that team felt he wouldn’t be up to driving after watching his father crash in qualifying, is now driving Alexander’s car” said Craig Tallen.

“Now Boris will you please explain to out fans, who may not know what happens when a driver gets out of their car and another gets in?” asked Craig.

“certainly Craig” started Boris Foley, “NASCAR doesn’t allow a driver change during a race unless a driver is either sick or has an injury, and even then they have to approve it. When they do, the driver that starts the race will collect the points their car makes and gets credit for the position the car finishes. Even though they are no longer driving it,” finished Boris.

“To put it into simpler terms” said Jeffery McDay, “the driver, in this case Alexander, will be credited as driving the whole race, even though he only drove for thirty laps”

On lap 195, there was a monster of a crash.

It was started when the right rear tire on the number thirty-four car of Noah Wesley blew and sent him spinning as he came off turn two. The spin collected Wesley’s teammate Jason Young in his fifty-three car as well as the sixty-five of Ronald Duncan and the fifty-Six of Martin Ross. However there was so much smoke and most of the cars couldn’t get slowed down in time, that many more cars were collected up in the accident.

Those cars were the ninety-four of Noah McCoy, the thirty-two of Joe Taylor, the eighty-six of Xavier Lawrence, his teammate the eighty-five of Theodore McNulty, and the zero-nine of Stephen Davis.

There was so much debris that NASCAR had to put out the red flag and halted the cars on the front stretch.

Alexander was still in the infield care center, and he was going through the IV fields like they were going out of style. The doctors were considering sending him to a local hospital, when they figured that he was most likely dehydrated from driving his car while he was sick. His doctor reminded him of Melissa Archer from One Life To Live, except the doctor’s hair was a very light strawberry blond and she was as skinny as a twig. Not that he was calling Ms. Archer fat or anything, the doctor was just a few sizes smaller then her. The nurse was about 5’0 with brown hair with blond highlights and weighed about 250 pounds, with most of it being in her belly.

The nurse and doctor were talking next to a desk which was in earshot of Alexander’s room.

“If I had as much IV fluid as he has, I’d look like a blimp right now,” said the nurse.

“So would I” added the doctor.

Alexander wanted to say something to the doctor and the nurse about what they just said, but he decided to keep his mouth shut. Instead he tried to imagine Ashley walking through the door.

NASCAR lifted the red flag after a thirty minute wait, but as they gave the field the one lap until the restart, Lance McKenzie’s engine blew, which extended the caution.

When the race finally went back green, Ashley was second but she was going to be on the leaders back bumper.

Wayne Stuart got Alexander’s number twenty-five McDonald’s Chevy up to 15th position. The only thing on Wayne’s mind was to get a good finish for Alexander, as well as not to wreck the car.

Alexander was released from the care center, when it was confirmed that he didn’t have anything seriously wrong with him, and he wasn’t running through IV fluid, and went back to his motor home where he fell asleep once he laid on his bed.

Ashley got back by David Owens, who was the leader, and collected her five extra bonus points. But she didn’t lead for long as Kurt Duncan got around her as they exited turns one and two.

As the laps ticked away Ashley’s car got loose and she got passed by the zero-two of Steve Brooks, the fifty of David Owens, the zero-eight of Russ Stanley, and the thirteen of Billy Stanley. Ashley would finish sixth and Wayne Stuart would bring Alexander’s car home in seventeenth.

Alexander was wakened at the end of the race by Samantha, who was ready to drive him to the airport. The first thing he asked her was how Ashley and Wayne did. He was happy to hear that Ashley had finished sixth and that Wayne got his car to seventeenth.

The next day Matthew White announced that he would be a race commentator for TNT for the next six cup races. White Enterprises announced that Mike Adams would replace Matthew for those six races, they also announced that Wise Snacks would sponsor their car for five as yet undetermined races, and “Fat Admirer Monthly” would sponsor them for four more undetermined races.

Flip Canassi announced that they were promoting Nationwide driver Joseph Socrates to take over for Mel Stuart’s ride, and that Joseph Socrates Nationwide Sponsor was going to sponsor the car. Mel Stuart’s sponsor was going to sponsor the Nationwide car that Joseph Socrates was going to leave and that Canassi Racing’s other Nationwide driver, Emiliano Goya would take over that ride.

Mel Stuart was transferred to a rehab center near his home in Concord, North Carolina.

(story continued in post twelve of this thread)


----------



## Mac5689 (Mar 10, 2009)

here is the update for Chapter ten:

i am currently working on Chapter Ten. it subtlety comes out who is doing the spying on Alexander and Ashley from earlier in the story. a character from another story is revealed to have a hand in the plot.

we also learn more about Alexander's past, which may surprise everyone, as well as Alexander finding out that Ashley knew that he likes bigger woman and that she accepts it.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 5, 2009)

(NASCAR heads to northern California to visit the many turns at Infineon Raceway)

*CHAPTER TEN*

Ashley and Samantha had spent much of their time away from the race track, the last two weeks together. The reason was because Ashley didn't have many racing friends and hadn't kept in touch with her high school friends since she graduated. One that she had reconnected with was busy running her own business. She had made friends with a few of the other driver's wives, but some of them were too old or busy with their families to spend time with her, and the rest of the other drivers wives and girlfriends really didn't like the idea of her driving and avoided her like she had a deadly disease.

So it was that Samantha thought it was time that Ashley did some girl stuff when she didn't need to be at the race shop or the track. This week Ashley thought she'd be spending her time before she had to be at the race track alone, but that was before Alexander gave Samantha the days before the race off.

Now they were walking on a beach in Northern California in their bikin's, something Samantha didn't feel comfortable doing . The reason was that over the two weeks they'd gained what felt like twenty pounds and Samantha felt to big to be wearing a bikini.

Weighing in at one hundred and forty six pounds, Samantha felt like a blimp. Her breasts were a bit to big for the top of her bikini, but she made it fit. Her belly pooled like jelly over the top of the bikini bottoms, giving it a muffin top look. The bottom to the bikini was tight around her butt and thighs. Her butt had gotten softer and it felt like she was sitting on a pillow when she sat on it. Her thighs were definitely what one would call thunder thighs.

When they sat down on their beach towels, Samantha looked over at Ashley. 

Ashley now weighed one hundred and thirty one pounds. Her weight seemed to settle on her lower half, her breasts did go up a cup size, from a A to an B, and a small bulge around her waist.

Alexander was back in North Carolina, and was visiting a animal shelter near Concord. Ever since he started driving in the Sprint Cup series he donated money twice a year. As he walked through the shelter all the dogs barked and the cats meowed, well all except one. A tan and black German Shepherd sat in a cage numbered one hundred and twenty five. Unlike all the other animals the Shepherd just sat and watched Alexander.

In Moorsville there was a meeting between the old man, the man who took the pictures of Alexander and Ashley at Daytona, and a younger man. the younger man was nervously sitting in his seat, he didn't want to be involved in what was going on, but some how the old man had found out what he did in the past.

The young man went by the name Russ Cambridge, but his real name was Matthew Taylor. he was not related to the driver with the same last name. He changed his name after he left New York City because he wanted to hide from a lawsuit. The lawsuit was because he had fattened up his girlfriend with out her knowledge; Matthew still didn't know how the old man found out.

"Do you think you should be smoking that Randy?" asked the man who was sitting next to Matthew.

"I'm already have cancer Gene" said the old man as he blew smoke.

The old man then turned his attention to Matthew.

"Alexander is flying out to California either tomorrow or Wednesday, i want you to follow him when he gets there and finish the mission"

"Yes, Mr. Wilson" said Matthew.

Matthew hoped that when he got a picture of Alexander and Ashley kissing away from the track, that Mr. Wilson would stop holding the lawsuit over him and wouldn't turn him in.



(more to come tomorrow)


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 6, 2009)

*(chapter ten continued)*

As Alexander left the animal shelter he couldn't help but look at the animals as he left. When he saw the German Shepherd again he couldn't help but stop and look at him. Alexander also couldn't help but fall in love with the dog, so he turned around and walked back towards the office he had just came from. He couldn't believe what he was about to do.

Before returning to their hotel rooms Ashley and Samantha stopped and got some Chinese food. They were staying at a five star hotel, the reason was because Ashley's motor home hadn't arrived from Michigan yet and the room that Wilson Racing booked for the team wasn't available yet either.

When Alexander left the animal shelter, he couldn't believe he adopted the tan and black German Shepherd who was named Ludwig.

Alexander wanted to make sure it was ok to take Ludwig on a plane, he was told that it was ok but he should train Ludwig first.

As Alexander drove to the nearest pet store to get some food for Ludwig and bowls to put them in and anything else he would need, Ludwig sat looking out the window and was calm as could be.

Before Alexander went to bed he called his motor home driver to see if he could pick up some supplies for Ludwig, he also said he'd repay him twice as much as what he spent when he got to the track since the driver would be paying out of his pocket.

The next day Ashley and Samantha had breakfast in the dining area before they went to the beach. 

After breakfast they both felt full, Samantha didn't like the idea of getting into her bikini but Ashley didn't seam to mind one bit.

Ashley and Samantha went to the beach and sat in the same place as they did the day before. The only difference between the two days was that Samantha brought a book to read and Ashley brought a handbag full of magazines, one of which was the _FA Monthly_ that she took from Alexander's office.

When Ashley sat down, she dropped her handbag and some of the magazines fell out, Samantha recognized the red writing of the _FA Monthly_ as being the same writing on the magazine that Alexander reads.

"Do you love him?" asked Samantha as Ashley put the magazines back into the bag.

"who?" asked Ashley.

"Alexander"

"what gives you that idea?" asked Ashley.

"This" said Samantha as she picked up the _FA Monthly_. 

Ashley started to blush as she said that she did love Alexander.

"He's a complicated man" said Samantha.

"who?" asked Ashley.

"Alexander" replied Samantha.

"I already know that" said Ashley as she held up the _FA Monthly_.

"More then that"

"Huh?" replied Ashley a little confused.

"Do you know that Alexander could have been a billionaire right now?" asked Samantha.

"No"

"It's true, have you ever heard of Hawks Enterprises?"

"Yeah that's the multinational conglomerate that just brought United States Airways"

"Yep. Hawks Enterprises was started by Alexander's Great-Great- Great Grandfather when he brought a railroad company after the end of the civil war at the age of thirty"

"So what happen, why doesn't Alexander have any of the family money?" asked Ashley.

"Ever since Alexander saw his first race on television in 1987 he was hooked, his father wasn't. but Alexander's father loved him so he brought him some cars to race., but when Alexander said that that's what he wanted to do for the rest of his life his father gave him a choice. go racing and be cut off from the family money or forget about racing and one day run the company. it's clear what his choice was.

"Why wasn't any of that in his bio?"

"Because he doesn't want anyone to know. He wants everyone to like him and be his friend because of what he can do in a race car, not because he's rich. he had to much of that when he was younger"

"What about his brothers?"

"They followed Alexander, they picked their dreams over staying with they family money" said Samantha.

Ashley looked at the _FA Monthly_ and wished that, that was the only thing that made Alexander complicated.

Alexander met with Mark Strong at Mac Racing's headquarters before he went to the airport to see if he was needed to spot for Joe's Nationwide team who would be racing in Milwaukee at the Milwaukee Mile that weekend. Mark informed Alexander that they weren't going to be racing in either the Nationwide or Truck series because they were focusing all their effort to the Cup race since it would be the first race Melissa Strong, Mark's sister would be qualifying for.

Alexander was going to fly to California with his dog Ludwig, and his lawyer Hamlet Barker.

Hamlet Barker was the son of the lawyer whose firm represented Hawk Enterprises, and just like Alexander, didn't do what his father wanted him to do. Hamlets father wanted him to join the family law practice which was named Barker, Barker and Barker and was started by Hamlets Great Grandfather.

Alexander asked Hamlet to look over an agreement from Bernie Chandler and Jerry Matthews that said that Alexander would become part owner of Matthews-Chandler Motorsports, to see if it was a sencible thing to do.

Hamlet never made Alexander pay a fee for meetings like this one, because if it wasn't for Alexander doing what he did, then Hamlet probably would have ended up working for his father instead of starting his own law practice.

"hello Hamlet" said Alexander as he approached Hamlet Barker outside the airport.

"Hi Alexander, how are you doing?" replied Hamlet as he and Alexander shook hands, "I like your dog"

"I adopted him yesterday"

"And your already taking him on the plane?"

"yeah, i didn't think it was right to leave him with someone else after i just got him" said Alexander as he bent down and rubbed Ludwig.

"So what's his name?" asked Hamlet.

"Ludwig"

" A German Shepherd?"

"Yeah" said Alexander as he straightened back up.

"Come On, let's go" said Alexander as he headed through a gate to his awaiting plane.

Once they got into the air Hamlet started to get down to business.

"I looked over that deal you wanted me to"said Hamlet as he tossed a manila folder onto the table between him and Alexander.

"Yeah, so what do you think?" asked Alexander.

"They would let you leave at anytime and for any reason"

"What part would i play in the team?"

"You'd play the part of an minority owner, with say on who will drive for the team"

"Do you think it's a good idea?" asked Alexander.

Before Alexander made any decision he always asked someone their opinion. There were only a few times, like when he decided to race which was against his father's wishes, that he did anything without asking anyone their opinion.

"From a business stand point, i think it's a bad idea."

"And from a non-bussniss stand point?"

"Having your name attached to that tea could turn it around with sponsors" said Hamlet.

While Alexander continued to mull over what he should do, Hamlet dropped another folder onto the table.

"What's that?" Alexander asked as he looked at the folder.

"The paperwork on your foundation, it's almost done"

Alexander settled back in his seat and looked over at Ludwig who was laying on a couch nearby.

(more of chapter ten to come tomorrow)


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ashley and Samantha didn't speak for what seamed like an hour, but it was really about four hours, after Samantha had told her about Alexander's past.

As Alexander approached Ashley and Samantha with Ludwig, it was the first time he noticed that Ashley had gained weight.

"Hey there you two" said Alexander when he was within ear shot of them.

Ashley and Samantha looked in his direction when they heard his voice, and Alexander could see Ashley's face light up.

"Cute dog" said Ashley.

"That he is" replied Alexander as he knelled down to rub Ludwig when he reached them, Ludwig wagged his tail as Alexander rubbed him.

"Where did you get him?" asked Samantha.

"I adopted him from an animal shelter back in North Carolina" Alexander replied as he sat down on the sand. Ludwig looked around and then laid down still wagging his tail.

"Oh here" said Alexander as he reached into his book bag he was carrying.

"I brought these on the way from the airport" he added as he revealed two packages of Hostess Cup Cakes.

Hamlet Barker didn't want to stay for the race even though Alexander said he could watch it from his pit box.

So once Alexander rented a car, he drove Hamlet to the airport in California's state capital. On the way back he stopped at a small convenance store and bought the cup cakes.

Alexander handed one to Samantha, then reached over her soft belly to give one to Ashley.

"What are you trying to do, make us fat?" asked Samantha with a chuckle.

"Maybe" replied Alexander as he watched Ashley eagarly open her cup cakes and take a bite of one.

The three stayed at the beach until nightfall, talking about what ever, all the while they were being watched by Matthew Taylor who was on the board walk.

Alexander offered to go get some Chinese for the three of them; neither Ashley or Samantha wanted to be the one to tell him that that's what they had the night before.

While Alexander went to get the food, Ashley and Samantha watched Ludwig in Ashley's room. Alexander called the hotel before he left North Carolina to make sure it was ok for him to bring Ludwig. The hotel person said it would be ok as long as Ludwig had all his shots, was well behaved, and had no fleas. Ludwig met all the requirements.

"You know, i would have expected to find you two nursing hang overs" said Alexander as he set the food on a table in Ashley's room.

"Why, do you think think that's all girls do when they out, they go to bars and get drunk?" asked Ashley.

"Yeah," replied Alexander as he took the cover off his shrimp with broccoli.

"I bet you've never been drunk" said Ashley as she uncovered her sweet and sour chicken.

"I have been drunk plenty of times when I was younger," replied Alexander as he took a stab at a shrimp.

Samantha didn't mind that she hadn't been included in Alexanders and Ashley's conversation yet, she was actually happy that Ashley had someone else to talk to.

"Have you ever been so drunk that u don't remember what you did? asked Ashley.

Ashley and Samantha watched as Alexander's eyes darted from looking at Ashley to looking right, then to looking at his food.

Alexander had been so drunk that he didn't remember what he was doing once, and was now having flashbacks to that night.

Alexander's father had told him to choose between racing or the family money. When Alexander told his his father that his choice was racing, his father was furious. He begged Alexander to change his mind but Alexander said that he wouldn't, that racing was what he wanted to do weather his father liked it or not. His father responded to that by outright disowning him.

Alexander wanted to forget everything that happened that day do he had gone down to his father's wine cellar and drank what ever he could find. Now if that was stupid, what would happen next was even stupider.

At some point after he started drinking, Alexander got into his 1989 Corvette Grand Sport and left the family compound.

At about ten o'clock Alexander got into an accident He had some how gotten on a major highway called "The Long Island Expressway" the wrong way and crashed head on with a father of three who was on his way home from work. Alexander came away with some cuts and bruises, the other guy became paralyzed.

Alexander's father got him out of any charges, and paid the man and his family a few million dollars if they wouldn't seek civil charges. Alexander had to do community service as part of the deal so he wouldn't be charged with DWI. Unlike most people Alexander had fun doing the community service, and there for couldn't remember how many hours he had to do.

"Yeah i have," replied Alexander in a flat tone.

Alexander looked back at Ashley, then turned and looked away. Ashley and Samantha took it as a sign that something had happened.

All three finished their dinner in silence and when it was over Samantha left to get some sleep in her room.

Ashley and Alexander sat in silence for a few minutes after Samantha left.

"I'm going to get ice," said Alexander as he got up from a chair and grabbed a bucket.

"Ok," replied Ashley as she got up from her chair.

Ludwig stirred on the couch when he saw Alexander head towards the door with Ashley following him.

"It's ok Ludwig, i'll be back in a sec," Alexander said as he rubbed the dogs head.

Alexander opened the door and stepped out into the hallway, where Matthew Taylor was waiting unnoticed by a doorway, and turned to close the door to Ashley's door when he noticed her in the doorway.

"I'd only be a second." said Alexander.

"Yeah I know," replied Ashley, then she kissed Alexander on the lips.

Matthew took this opportunity to snap a picture of the two and hoped they wouldn't notice.

"I'll only be a second," Alexander repeated.

"Yeah I know," repeated Ashley.

Alexander then walked down the hallway to the ice machine, as he did he passed Matthew who gave a nod and said hello. Alexander did the same without giving a second thought to the stranger he just passed.

Matthew walked past Ashley's room and hid in another doorway of an empty room which was completely darken and waited for Alexander to return. When Alexander did, Matthew snapped some pictures of him entering the room, then left.

Alexander put the bucket, which had no ice, in the fridge. As he closed the fridge, Ashley came up to Alexander and gave him another kiss.

Ashley and Alexander stood looking at each other. Then they started to kiss each other passionately.

Mr.Wilson received a phone call early Wednesday morning, but giving the time difference between where he was and the caller he didn't mind. The caller told him that he had gotten the photos he wanted, which made Mr. Wilson happy. After the phone call Mr. Wilson called the shop foreman, Kenneth Smith, into his office.

"Ken, I want you to remove all of the cars for the thirty six" said Mr. Wilson.

"Why only the thirty six?" asked the foreman.

"Because I sold the majority of the team and the new owner wants to start the change with that car" replied Mr. Wilson.

"Ok sir, the thirty six cars should be gone by the weekend."

(still more of chapter ten to come)


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 8, 2009)

Alexander lay awake in the hotel bed as Ashley slept. He tried for what seemed like hours but he just couldn't. He looked over at Ashley who was sleeping facing him with a happy and content face.

As he looked at her lovely soft face, he wondered what he was doing. Alexander got out of the bed and went to a sliding glass door that led to a small patio that faced the pacific ocean. He wondered if it was just meaning less sex or if this could be the real deal.

Alexander knew that he loved Ashley, but there was also a lot she didn't know about him. He couldn't help but remember all the past relationships that fell apart after he told the truth, especially when he said that he was a fat admirer.

Back in the bedroom Ashley went to put her arm around Alexander, but when she didn't feel him she woke up. When she did she saw him looking out at the ocean. So she got out of the bed and walked up to him and put her arms around his stomach.

When he felt her softened middle pressed against his back, Alexander knew he couldn't, or shouldn't hide anything from her or lie to her and that what ever was going to happen was meant to be.

He let out a breath and said "My name isn't Alexander"

"What?" replied Ashley skeptically. 

"My name is Jedediah Alexander Hawkins VI. i was named after my Great, Great, Great grandfather" he replied.

Alexander then undid Ashley's hand from around his waist and turned around to look at her and said "I had it legally changed to Alexander when I left home"

""Why?" asked Ashley as she wondered if Samantha had known, which she doubted.

"Have you ever heard of Hawks Enterprises?" 

"Yes, they just brought United States Airways and are...." started Ashley before Alexander started to speak.

"... thinking of merging it with Hawk Airlines," they finished together.

"Well, that was started by my Great, Great, Great grandfather, Jedediah Alexander Hawkins I" said Alexander.

"So you're rich?" asked Ashley as shocked as she could, since she had been told that hours earlier.

"If my father hadn't cut me out of his will and disowned me, yeah I would be rich" replied Alexander.

"So that's why you changed your name?"

"Yeah, that's why I changed my name," said Alexander as he walked around Ashley to get to the fridge.

"Why did your father disown you?" asked Ashley as she turned around towards him and as he grabbed a beer out of the fridge.

"Because i picked racing over the family business and because i had been drinking and driving and got into an accident, that caused a father of three to become paralyzed, the night that i told him that i wanted to race," said Alexander as he gave a half smirk 

"You have a DWI charge?" replied a shocked Ashley.

"No, may father got the charge dropped to where i only had to community service, and paid the guy a couple of million dollars"

"The car under the blue trap in your garage, was that the car you drove that night?" Ashley asked as she remembered that, that car looked to her like it had been in an accident.

"Yeah, that's the car" replied Alexander as he took a sip of the beer.

"I haven't spoken to my father since," Alexander added.

Ashley then remembered about the minivan that he said his parents drove down to his place last thanksgiving. If everything he was saying was true, then who did that minivan belong to.

"Wait, if your family is rich, then who did that minivan belong to? Ashley asked.

"The minivan belonged to an old friend who drove it down during the summer. It did break down and I am truly trying to fix it even though my friend told me not to"

Alexander went on to tell Ashley the whole story. The old friend was his high school sweetheart who spent last summer with him while her and her husband tried to work through a rough patch in their marrige. Her kids had come with her, but were never seen as the race track because she didn't want them to think of it as anything other then a vacation without their father, because her heart did really belong to her husband.

"Ok, when was the last time you spoken with your mother?" asked Ashley.

"Last year when the cup series was racing at Watkins Glen. I stopped home to see her while my father was away on business" he replied.

"How about your brothers, are they on speaking terms with your father?"

"Nope, they've been disowned too."

"Why?"

"Because they followed me and picked what they wanted to do over the family business. Eleazer seamed to be the hold out, as he went to college. The only one of Jedediah Hawkins V 's three children to do so. But in the end he picked his love of baseball"

"What about Jeremiah?"

Alexander took a sip of the beer and then let out a chuckle.

"Jeremiah picked racing. I don't know why, he didn't show much interest in it. It may have been to get closer to me or father away from our father since he had a great dislike for racing, however i have to admit that he is good in a race car"

"Well i'm glad you picked racing" said Ashley.

"There's something else i have to tell you," replied Alexander as he put the beer can down on a table.

"And whats that?" asked Ashley.

"I like big woman. Woman that are as big as Samantha," started Alexander as he looked from the beer can to Ashley.

"I don't know why, i've tried to ingnore it, but there is just something about a woman with a soft belly, thighs, and breasts," he continued.

Ashley couldn't believe that Alexander was actually telling her what she had already figured from the _FA Monthly_, she stole from his office. But she wasn't going to tell him that yet.

Alexander then looked down at the beer can, and Ashley started to think that what pain this could have caused him when he was younger. 

"It's not easy telling a woman that you like bigger girls. Some laugh it off thinking your kidding, others think you mean bigger as in taller. But when they find out that by bigger you mean Fat, some just up and leave, others insult you before they leave you," Alexander went on. Ashley could tell that he was trying to fight back the memories.

"I've had a lot of relationships end with insults," finished Alexander.

"Alexander," Ashley started as she reached into her handbag and pulled out the _FA Monthly_ and showed it to Alexander. "I already know about your preference to big woman." 

Alexander had a look of wonderment that said, 'Great, here i go again'

"And i don't mind that you like big woman." she added.

Alexander just looked like someone had just hit him with a ton of bricks.

"That was going to be your birthday present from me, a bigger, larger me," said Ashley.

"You're the only woman who has ever said that to me," replied Alexander who was still shocked.

"Well I mean it," said Ashley as she put the magazine on the bed and started to walk towards Alexander. "I love you"

Ashley kissed Alexander who still couldn't believe what she was saying.

"You really have no problem with my preference?" asked Alexander as their lips parted

"I don't mind your preference," replied Ashley.

"I love you," said Alexander as he kissed Ashley.

(Continued in post 20 of this thread)


----------



## snipermb435 (Apr 9, 2009)

i have to say, i have been waiting for this to appear in your latest installment, i wasnt sure when but i knew you would bring it in at a certain point and meaningful part of the story. great work, i look forward to the rest of the story.:eat2:


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 9, 2009)

there will be a 24 hour hold on chapter ten, due to a family emergency. i'm sorry for the delay.


----------



## snipermb435 (Apr 9, 2009)

Mac5689 said:


> there will be a 24 hour hold on chapter ten, due to a family emergency. i'm sorry for the delay.



hey man, i hope everything is aight your end, best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 11, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> hey man, i hope everything is aight your end, best wishes to you and your family.



Thank you for your wishes.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 11, 2009)

*(more of chapter ten)*

Alexander got a call the next morning from his motor home driver saying that he'd be arriving around noon. So Alexander asked if Ashley and Samantha wanted to go up to the track, and was surprised when Ashley said she would.

"I'm surprised you would want to go to the track now," said Alexander after he put Ludwig and their belongings into the Dodge Charger, which was the last car at the rental place. and got into the car.

"I'm going to to be racing in the Camping World West Series on saturday, and I wanted to meet the team I'm going to be racing with" Ashley replied as Alexander left the hotel parking lot.

"I'm going to be racing in that race as well,"commented Alexander, who had been unaware of her entry.

"Thats cool," replied Ashley.

"Hey, I was wondering if you would like to race with me in the Rolex Grand Am race at Watkins Glen?" asked Alexander.

"The last race my grandfather ever raced in was the Twenty Four Hours at Daytona in 2000."

"I bet he had fun," replied Alexander.

"He did" started Ashley, "He couldn't wait for the 2001 Twenty Four Hours at Daytona."

"I'm sorry Ashley."

"Thats ok," she answered. "He would like me to remember him at the happest time in his life"

"So, do you want to do it?"

"Yeah, so what class will we be racing in?"

"The Daytona Prototype is the only class that wil be racing"

"Well I need some seat time then," said Ashley.

"Don't worry, i have some test time set aside at VIR, with Flip Canassi's DP team."

"Why Flip Canassi?"

"Because i brought the car from his now defunct second DP team"

"Ok"

Ashley and Alexander arrived at the track at the same time as some of the other team's haulers and some of the driver's motor homes.

"Do you want to keep your stuff at my motor home until your done meeting the Camping World West Series team?"

"Would that be ok?" asked Ashley.

"Yeah, i drove for the same Camping World West Series team last year, so they know what i can do and i called the owner earlier in the week so he doesn't expect me to be near the car until tomorrow"

"You sure it's ok for me to leave my stuff here?"

"Sure, I'm not going anywhere" replied Alexander.

"Thank you Alexander" Ashley said, then gave him a kiss before she went to find the Camping World West Series team she would be driving for.

Alexander unloaded the car, and brought everything inside his motor home, Ludwig followed Alexander inside and hopped up on to the benched used at the table.

"So that's the dog?" asked Alexander's motor home driver, Sam Lexington.

At 5'6 and 58 years old with graying hair, Sam Lexington didn't look tough, which is why everybody had a hard time believing he was a former Marine who served in Vietnam.

Sam grew up in South Philadelphia; his father served in the marines during World War Two with Alexander's grandfather, but neither Alexander nor Sam knew this. Sam's father was killed in action during the Korean war. 

Sam's mother turned into an alcoholic and started to hook up with any man she could find. So Sam joined the Marines at eighteen to get away from her. When he returned from Vietnam, Sam joined the Philadelphia Fire Department, but he quit after two years because of the stress. Then Sam was a school bus driver, then a tour bus driver, and then the hauler driver for McDennis Racing. The same Camping World East Series team that Alexander drove for before Caleb and Matthew White noticed him.

"Yeah, thats the dog," replied Alexander.

"I can't picture you with a German Shepard"

"Ha, Ha. by the way how much do i owe you?" asked Alexander.

"You don't have to repay me Alexander" replied Sam.

"Yes i do, Ludwig's supplies weren't included in the budget"

"I'm not accepting your money Alex." replied Sam.

"Fine, at least let me put in a good hotel this weekend,"

"Thats ok Alex"

"Then at least stay for lunch, i miss the old days," said Alexander.

"Yeah, so do I," replied Sam.

Ashley meat with the Camping World West Series team she was going to drive for. The team was a signal car team that ran a second car when they could find a sponsor, this weekend they were able to get Ashley and her sponsors. They team owner just wanted her to have a fun time and not worry about providing a good finish.

Ashley spent all afternoon meeting with the Camping World West Series team. When she returned to Alexander's motor home it was around 6:30.

"I picked up dinner." said Alexander as he placed Chinese on the table.

"If you keep getting Chinese, you definitely will have a plumper me on your hands," replied Ashley with a smile as she sat down at the table.

"I can live with that," Alexander said with a smile.

"I know you can," replied Ashley, grinning in reply. 

Ashley and Alexander finished their dinner then fell asleep together in Alexander's bed.

(more of chapter ten to come)


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 12, 2009)

The next day Alexander and Ashley woke at the same time.

"Good morning beautiful" said Alexander.

"Good morning handsome" replied Ashley before Alexander kissed her.

"Want me to make breakfast?" asked Alexander.

"Sure" replied Ashley as Alexander climbed out of bed and pulled on a pair of shorts.

Alexander then walked out of the bedroom ro the kitchen area to start breakfeast.

"Do you want eggs?" Alexander asked as he opened the fridge.

"Yes please" replied Ashley from the bedroom.

"How about pancakes and bacon also?" 

"Ok"

"How do you want your eggs?" asked Alexander as he took out what he needed.

"Scrambled" 

"Ok" replied Alexander as he started to break some eggs.

Ludwig then stirred on the couch as someone knocked on the door.

"Come in" yelled Alexander as he started to mix the eggs.

Samantha entered the motor home and gave Alexander a strange look when she saw him at the stove.

"Your cooking?" she said with surprise.

"Yeah i am" replied Alexander.

"I'm going to grab a shower" Ashley said as she came out of the bedroom, with a towel around her, but stopped when she saw Samantha.

"Oh, i'm sorry. I'm interrupting" said Samantha, who was embarrassed.

All three stood in their spots, in silence and not knowing what to do. Then Ludwig broke the silence as he barked to say that he was hungry.

"I'm going to take that shower now" said Ashley.

"Yeah ok" replied Alexander as he took out a bag of kibble and poured some into Ludwig's bowl and Ashley went into the bathroom.

"I'm sorry, i didn't know" Samantha started, "I saw her motor home and thought"

"That's ok" replied Alexander as he returned to the food, and Ludwig climbed off the couch and went to his food.

"Please sit down" said Alexander, "Would you like something to eat or drink" 

"I guess i'll take some eggs" Samantha replied as she slid onto the bench at the table.

"How about some pancakes and beacon? Alexander asked.

"If i eat all that, i'll need to buy larger clothes" replied Samantha.

Alexander turned to look at Samantha, she was wearing a gray team polo that had become tight, but not skin tight yet. Her shirt showed off her belly that spilled over the top of her pants in a muffin top and when she moved or walked shook like jello. It also showed off the expansion of her arms and breasts.

Samantha's breasts where too big for her shirt, that she couldn't button the buttons at the top of the shirt reveling a tight white undershirt. 

Samantha's jeans hugged her plump hips, thighs, and butt. They were so tight that it looked like it was going to burst at the seams.

"Your not that big" said Alexander.

"I'm one hundred and eighty six pounds, thats pretty big" replied Samantha.

"Depends on what you consider big" 

Alexander and Samantha then made idle chit chat while Alexander finished preparing break feast.

Ashley finished her shower a few minutes later and came out wearing a white t-shirt that was tight around her thickening waist and a pair of shorts that was tight around her thicken thghs.

"Wow, this looks good" said Ashley.

Ashley then instintively kissed Alexander.

"Why thank you" replied Alexander after their lips parted.

Ashley then took a seat at the table and Alexander sat next to her.

After they finished break feast they were all full, but Ashley and Samantha more so.

"Man i'm stuffed" said Ashley as she rubbed her belly.

"If we keep eating like that, we'll end up being blimps" said Samantha.

"Yeah, but at least the food was good" replied Ashley.

"Yeah your right"

"Well, anything for you too" said Alexander as he put an arm around Ashley's waist and kissed her.

Thursday and Friday Alexander and Ashley where so busy running between their Cup teams and Camping World West teams that they didn't see each other except when they went to bed.

Sprint Cup qualifying was held Friday afternoon. Alexander won the pole with a lap time of 75.600 seconds which was faster then the track record which was set by Geoff Jenson in 2005. Wolfgang Hertenstein qualified second. Besides Wolfgang, Road Course Ringers or Specialists qualified in six of the top ten spots. 

A Road Course Ringer/Specialist is a driver who is an expert racer on Road Courses, some teams bring them in if their driver is inexperienced on road courses or if their teams needs to stay in the top thirty five in points.

Ashley qualified dead last, because she hit the breaks so hard when she got to turn eleven that the car almost came to a full stop, a problem she had throw out all the practice sessions. She had also drove off the track and into the dirt in the esses.

The race made news for three other things besides the Road Course Ringers starting up front. One was that besides Ashley there were two other woman who were going to be in the race, and they were Melissa Strong in the Mac Racing Maxwell House Zero Seven Chevy Impala SS and Amanda Walker in the Jefferson Racing Tylenol Extra Strength double Zero Chevy Impala SS.

The second reason was that since Melissa Strong qualified for the race, it marked the first time that three siblings have ever raced for the same Sprint Cup team. Also it was the first time all three Strong siblings have raced with each other in the same race.

The last thing was that it also marked the first time that a driver from Russia qualified for a Sprint Cup race, when Fyodor Turgenev qualified twenty ninth in Trotsky Racing's number fifteen Target Toyota, Fyodor was also the only Road Course Ringer not to qualify in the top ten.

The Camping World West Series qualified on Saturday, a few hours before they were to race. Alexander qualified second and Ashley qualified thirtieth out of Thirty eight. The pole went to a California native named Matt O'Shaughnessy.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 13, 2009)

A Camping World West Series car looked like a Nationwide Series car, with the exception that the horse power of the car's engine was less then a Nationwide car.

Infineon Raceway is a 1.99 mile road course that had twelve turns, and elevation changes. The biggest elevation changes were going up from turn one to turn two and then going from turn two to turns 3 and 3A. Then there was a elevation change going from turn 3A down to turn 4A. There was also a small elevation change from turn 4A to 7.

Infineon had two different courses in one track, one that Nascar used which was the twelve turn 1.99 mile course, and the other which the Indy racing league and the Rolex Series used which was 2.52-mile, 12-turn course. There was also a Drag Strip at the track that ran adjacent to Pit Road and turns 4 to 6 of the other 2.52-mile part of the track.

The Camping World West race started at one o' clock local time. The race was only sixty seven laps, forty three laps shorter then the Cup race.

Alexander got pasted the pole winner, O'Shaughnessy as they went through turn two.

As Alexander went up the hill between turns 3 and 3A, Matt O'Shaughnessy tapped Alexander in the back bumper.

Some of the drivers were beating and banging as they went up the hills, but when Mike Adams made the right turn in turn 4A in the family owned, Un-sponsored ninety nine Chevy Impala SS he hit and spun the car of Matthew Rivera, which brought out the first caution. 

Ashley's day didn't start out real good. As she went up the hill from turn one to turn two she hit the right rear corner of Freddy Staple's number zero one Ford Fusion. The incident damaged the left front of her car, which caused the damage to rub the left front tire. She stopped under the caution to have it fixed.

After they went back to green, it looked like the field was playing follow the leader. Which was normally the case, the leader of course was Alexander.

Alexander and Matt O'Shaughnessy fought for the lead, but when it came down to it O'Shaughnessy won the race.

Alexander finished second and Ashley finished twenty sixth.

When Alexander returned to his motor home he found Samantha outside it with Ludwig.

"He wanted to go out" said Samantha when she saw Alexander.

"Ok, I'm going to grab a shower" replied Alexander.

"Ok" 

Alexander went into his motor home and into the bathroom. He started the shower, pulled off his clothes, and hopped in.

Alexander tuned everything around him out. He had done it so well that he didn't hear his motor home door open or the door to his bathroom.

Ashley pulled off her clothes and hopped into the shower with Alexander.

He didn't have to hear her to know that she was there, he could feel her presence.

Alexander turned to face Ashley, whose hair was patted down by the water already.

"You don't have to get fat to show me that you love me" said Alexander as he placed his hands on the side of Ashley's wet soften belly.

"I know," started Ashley as she looked into Alexander's eyes, "I want to"

Ashley then kissed Alexander.

"I want to show you that i love you" said Ashley after their lips parted.

"You already have" replied Alexander as he laid a kiss on Ashley.

"I can't wait to feel this when you get heavier; said Alexander as he tickled Ashley's belly near her belly button, which made her giggle.

"Don't worry i'll have this belly bigger in no time" said Ashley as she placed her hands on her belly.

When Alexander finished his shower, he changed and went out to relieve Samantha from watching Ludwig. Ashley wanted to stay in the shower a little while longer.

"Thank you for watching Ludwig" said Alexander as he exited the motor home.

"Your welcome" replied Samantha.

Alexander got Ludwig's attention by throwing a tennis ball to him.

"If you aren't doing anything later why don't you join me and Ashley for dinner?" asked Alexander as Ludwig came back with the ball in his mouth.

"What are you two having?" Samantha asked as Alexander bent down to take the ball from Ludwig and throw it again.

"I was going to unload the grill and cook some steaks"

"No thank you" started Samantha, "If i eat your barbecue i'll have to say hello to a larger size" Samantha finished as she put a hand to her belly and shown a fake smile.

'Well, if you change your mind, come on over"

"I will" said Samantha over her shoulder as she left.

Good boy" said Alexander as Ludwig came back again with the ball.

"Nice dog" said a voice from behind Alexander.

Alexander turned around and saw Andrew Duncan, son of Kurt Duncan.

"Hey Andrew, do you want to pet him?"

"can i?" asked the seven year old.

Yeah"

Andrew walked over to Alexander and his dog, and started to put Ludwig.

"What's his name?" asked Andrew.

"Ludwig" replied Alexander.

"He has nice fur"

"Andrew James Duncan don't go off without me" said Andrew's mother as she came around the front of the motor home parked next to Alexander's.

"Hi Jane" said Alexander.

"Sorry mom" replied Andrew.

"I hope he isn't bothering you Alexander"

"he isn't"

"Ok, well come on Andrew"

"Thank you for letting me pet your dog Mr. Hawkins" said Andrew.

"No problem Andrew, anytime you want to play with him come on over. But with your parents permission"

"Ok" replied Andrew as he walked over to his mother and they left.

Ashley had changed and was going to go outside with Alexander, but she heard Alexander talking to one of the other driver's wives and son. So she waited until they were gone.

When Jane and her son left, Ashley came out of the moto home.

"I'm going to head over to my motor home and grab some extra clothes before dinner" said Ashley.

"Ok" replied Alexander.

Ashley entered her motor home and found a nice cake on the table from her moto home driver.

She looked at the cake and saw that it had 'Happy Birthday' written on it. It didn't make any sence since her birthday wasn't for one more week.

Then she found a note from her motor home driver.

'I know your birthday isn't until July 4th, but since you'll be busy i thought you would like this now. Anderson.

Ashley thought that was nice of her motor home driver.

She packed a gym bag and grabbed the cake, but before she left Ashley cut a piece of the cake for the Motor home driver, then went back to Alexander's moto home.

"What's that?" asked Alexander as Ashley came back into his moto home with her gym bag and the cake.

"A cake" replied Ashley as she put the cake on the table.

"From who?"

"From my motor home driver" said Ashley as she opened up the box.

"Why?" asked Alexander as he looked at the cake and saw a piece missing where 'Birthday' was.

"I don't know" replied Ashley.

"Do you want to eat it tonight?"

"Yeah why not"

"Ok" replied Alexander as he took the cake and placed it in the fridge.

Alexander then told Ashley that he was going to start making the steaks.

Ashley then laid on the couch to watch T.V, then she fell asleep.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ashley awoke to the wonderful smells of the dinner.

"I was starting to think that you would sleep through dinner" said Alexander as he put a plate with foil over it into the fridge.

"You didn't put all the food away, did you?"

"No, I just set aside some for my motor home driver" said said Alexander as Ashley got up from the couch.

"Oh" replied Ashley as she walked up to Alexander and kissed him.

"Would you like a booth?" asked Alexxander, pretending to be a msaire'd in the trailer.

"Yes I'd like a booth" Ashley replied before she kissed Alexander again.

"Lets sit down" said Alexander after their lips parted.

They sat down at the table and their steaks. Besides the steaks there was mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, a baked potato, some dinner rolls, and of course a lot of butter. Alexander had preped a feast to lavish ion Ashley, who found herself strangely desiring to please the chef.

When they finished eating the food on the table, Ashley felt too full to move.

Alexander then went to the fridge and took out the cake and placed it on the table. As he did Ashley let out a small groan.

"I'm going to burst if I eat anymore" Ashley exclaimed as Alexander sat down and she rubbed her belly.

"Hey i can put it back if you want" replied Alexander.

"No, it looks too good to let it wait" said Ashley as she took a fork and took a bite to Alexander's delight.

"Mmmm, this is so good" stated Ashley. "If i eat this whole thing tonight i may get stuck at this table"

Ashley began to sklowly eat the rest of the cake. Alexander had a slice of the cake and agreed with Ashley that it was good. It took well over an hour, but every few minutes Ashley managed rto find toom for another piece while Alexander marvelled. When Ashley finished the cake she felt like she was going to burst.

"I feel like i'm going to burst" said Ashley as she rubbed her belly. Then as she tried to move a look of shock came over her face.

"Oopps" Ashley said.

"What?" asked Alexander a little worried.

"I think I overdid it"

"Overdid what?"

"I'm stuck" said Ashley, a little mixed with the feeling.

"What?" said Alexander jokingly.

"I'm stuck" repeated Ashley as she shifted to show Alexander that she was stuck.

"Ok" started Alexander as he got up, "I'll get you out"

Ashley's belly was so bloated by everything that she ate, that not only did it strain her shirt. It also pressed against the table, showing how little space there was between the table and the bench.

Alexander took a look and smiled.

"Oh you like this don't you?" said Ashley.

"You bet I do," replied Alexander as he put his arms around her.

"Ready?" asked Alexander.

"Yes"

Alexander then started pulling, first lightly but then a little harder. After the third tug Ashley started to slid. With a big yank Alexander fell to the ground and Ashley fell on his legs. They looked at each other and laughed.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 15, 2009)

When Ashley woke up Alexander wasn't there, but she found a note saying that Alexander had gone to check on his car. It also said that he made some eggs and beacon and that he had left her his normal fire suit instead of his back up.

Ashley was happy to hear that she had Alexander's usual fire suit since his backup one was a little tighter then his usual one. The reason why Ashley was going to be wearing Alexander's fire suit was because McDonald's was sponsoring her car for the weekend.

"How's Skippy?" Alexander asked his crew chief as he entered the garage stall.

Skippy was the name of the car that they were running that weekend.

The car got it's name because during the first practice session for the Infineon race the year before, the car didn't want to stay on track so it kept skipping off it.

"Well it made it through the weekend without getting off the track," replied Mark Stevens.

"That it has."

"And i'm glad it has," replied the crew chief with a look of disgust.

"Why's that?" asked Alexander.

"Because someone accidentally loaded the Watkins Glen back up car into the hauler for this weekend's back up car," said Mark Stevens a little angrily.

Normally having the wrong back up car wouldn't be that big of a problem, except for this time. One reason was because it was a Road course and the other was that at Watkins Glen, the pit road was on the right hand side of the track where as its on the the left hand side at all the other tracks. That meant that the fuel intake had to be on the right hand side of the car and not the left hand side.

"Well at least we didn't need it," replied Alexander.

"Yeah."

A little later Alexander left the garage stall to go to his hauler when he ran into Road Course Ringer Scott James, who was driving Flip Canassi's number sixty one Kodak Dodge instead of Joseph Socrates for the weekend.

"Hey Scott" said Alexander when he saw him.

"Hey Alexander, i heard that you are going to be racing the Grand Am race at Watkins Glen in August"

"Yeah, i am"

"Do you have a second driver?"

"Yeah, we're going down to Daytona tomorrow to get her registered to race"

"Ok"

Just then Ashley arrived. Alexander introduced her and Scott. Scott and Alexander then tried to talk Ashley through the turn eleven hair pin turn.

"Why are wearing your back up Fire Suit?" asked Alexander's crew chief when Alexander approched the car.

Mark Stevens was able to tell that Alexander had on his back up Fire suit because the Nascar Sprint Cup patch on his back up fire suit was on his right chest where as the patch is on the left chest on his usual fire suit.

"I thought my normal fire suit would bring Ashley some luck since she needs it,"

"Yeah she does need some luck today."

Alexander then stood next to his crew chief as the National Anthem was sung and the invocation was said, then he climbed into the car.

Alexander put on his helmet and heard his spotter Andy Kyle talking to his moto home driver who was serving as a second spotter.

Since a road course was long and had many turns and elevation changes, it was hard for one spotter to see the whole track, so all the teams brought two spotters.

"Good afternoon Andy, Good afternoon Sam," said Alexander.

"Good afternoon Alexander," replied both Andy and Sam.


----------



## Mac5689 (Apr 16, 2009)

Alexander's day got off to a bad start, first he got passed by Wolfgang Hertenstein when they were in turn two, then while under caution on Lap thirty the shifter knob on the gear shift came off. He had to come in under the caution to place a tennis ball with a hole for the shifter on the shifter so his hand wouldn't get all cut up.

The team also put fuel and four new tires on his car; doing this hurt and helped him at the same time. the reason being he was now off sequence with every other driver, but it helped because he could last a little longer on the track then everyone else could.

Ashley remembered what Alexander and Scott James told her before the race and got through the turn eleven turn without incessant. However, like the day before, Ashley had a hard time getting around other cars.

Alexander because of his off sequence pitting, was able to win the race. Ashley finished in third, the highest of the three women in the race. 

The Three Strong siblings finished fourth, fifth, and Sixth. 

Alexander was happy when he walked to his motor home in the nearly empty motor home lot, not because he had won the race, but because he now had a seventy eight point lead over Russ Stanley in the points.

"We're all set" said Ashley as Ludwig and her walked up to Alexander.

"I was wondering if you'd want to go to a hotel and then fly to Daytona tomorrow so you can get registered to race in the Grand Am race?" 

"That sounds good" replied Ashley as she kissed Alexander.

Alexander and Ashley then walked to the rental car, with his dog Ludwig following them.

"See you at New Hampshire Sam," yelled Alexander as he shut the door after Ludwig climbed into the car.

The motor home driver honked the horn twice before he left the parking space.

Alexander then got into the car, backed up, and followed the motor home out of the track.

After they arrived at the hotel and settled into their room, they ordered room service. When the food arrived Ashley gorged herself in Alexander's presence like she never did before.

(Continued on next page)


----------



## Mac5689 (May 14, 2009)

*Chapter 11*

Ashley felt full when she woke up the next day. Neverthless she still had a big breakfast before she, Alexander, and Ludwig left for Daytona to register for the Grand Am race at Watkins Glen.

They left around seven oclock and landed in Daytona six hours later. The meeting between Ashley and the competition director for Grand Am lasted an hour.

When Ashley left the competition directors office she went outside the building to find Alexander and Ludwig. She saw Alexander on his cell phone, and by the look on his face she could tell that it wasnt good news.

Alexander looked up and saw that Ashley had come out of the building. He told whoever was on the other end that he had to go and hung up the phone. As he then walked towards her he tried to act like everything was fine, but his eyes showed that something was wrong.

When Alexander reached her, he opened his mouth to speak but knowing that he wasnt going to say what was the matter, she spoke first.

Whats the matter Alexander?

Hw shut his mouth and was taken aback by her bluntness but still didnt say anything.

Alexander whats the matter? she repeated. 

Alexander took a breath and then said Samantha just arrived at the shop and all your cars are gone

Ashley just looked stunned as Alexander continued on, Nobody will tell me anything. Everyone who knows why, if the do, isn't talking. The only thing anybody knows is that Wilson Racing is only sending one team up to New Hampshire this weekend

They both stood there in silence for a few minutes. As Alexander opened his mouth to speak his cell phone rang.

What? Alexander asked coldly as one could to whoever was on the other end.

The person on the other end said something and Alexander apologized. Alexander then asked the other person why they called, whatever the reply was made Alexander sound a little happy.As Alexander told the caller that hed see them in a few hours, he looked at Ashley and she could see that he was conflicted about telling her about the call.

When he hung up the call, he turned to her and said Lets go

On the flight back to North Carolina Ashley and Alexander didnt speak, they didnt even sit with each other. Ashley stole a few glances at Alexander on the flight and each time she saw a conflicted look on his face.

The reason Alexander was conflicted was because of the phone call he received before they left Daytona. The caller was his brother Jeremiah, telling him that Mac Racing signed him to replace Timothy Webster in the Sixty Nine Sprint Cup Car.

Alexander would have told Ashley about Jeremiah getting the ride, but he didnt know how to tell her since she just got fired.

After they landed Alexander drove Ashley back to her apartment. They didnt speak the whole car ride to Ashleys apartment either. When they arrived at Ashleys apartment. Alexander told her that hed see her for breakfast the next day. Then he left. 

After Alexander left, Ashley broke down in tears. She couldnt believe what she was thinking of doing.

As Alexander left Ashleys he felt like going to the shop, but his brother was waiting for him at his house. As Alexander pulled into his driveway, he saw his brothers rental car. 

What took you so long, I called you a few hours ago said Jeremiah as Alexander got out of his car.

Sorry, I was busy

Jeremiah then looked around like he expected to see someone else with his brother, then he asked Wheres your girlfriend?

I didnt tell her said Alexander.

Why not? asked Jeremiah.

Because she just lost her ride, and I didnt know how to tell her replied Alexander.

The two brothers then walked into Alexanders house.

The next morning Alexander went over to Ashleys apartment to pick her up for breakfast, but she wasnt there.

The day didnt start off too good for Ashley. First the announcement of her release from Wilson Racing. Then it was said that the reason was because she was sleeping with Alexander, and as proof someone released some pictures taken of Alexander entering her hotel room from the week before.

Ashley couldnt believe where she was once again at her hometown. As she was walking up Main street towards her friends pizzeria, she saw a lot of people leaving the pizzeria which was odd since it was nowhere near lunch time.

Ashley made sure that there was no one but her friend in the store before she entered.

What was that all about? she asked her friend.

That was the Village Council; the meeting room at Town Hall was flooded because of a burst pipe, so they had their meeting here replied her friend.

Why?

Because I was the only person who would let them have the meeting in their store

Ashley wondered why the Village Council didnt meet at her fathers store, since he used to be on the Council and would have let the Council use his store if they needed to.

Why didnt my father offer to let the Council use his store? Ashley asked.

Ash, your father closed his store a few years ago when that Lowes or Home Depot was built in the next town

Zachariah McDonald had been a very successful plumber supply store operator in Clarksville, as well as the villages only five consecutive term councilman. But, she now learned, when the Home Depot opened in the next town in 2003, it forced him to close because the people who bought his plumbing supplies found it better to go to a chain then to buy from him. 

Upon hearing that her fathers business had been closed, Ashley wondered why her parents hadnt said anything the last time she saw them.

So what are you doing here, dont you have a race to get ready for? asked Jane.

I was fired yesterday replied Ashley.

Oh Ashley, Im sorry

Thats ok

8.8.8,.8.

Alexander drove like a mad man into the parking lot of Wilson Racing, then bolted to the entrance of the race shop. When he walked into the race shop the first thing he noticed was that all Ashleys cars were indeed gone, along with anything that had her sponsor on it.
Alexander then stormed up the stairs towards Mr. Wilsons office as his whole crew watched.

Isnt it early for you to be talking about an contract extension Alex? asked Mr. Wilson when Alexander entered his office.

Alexanders contract was up at the end of the season and most drivers didnt want to talk about a new contract or extension until the current season was over.

Im not here about a contract extension said Alexander.

Oh, replied Mr. Wilson.

Why did you fire Ashley? asked Alexander bluntly.

To save your season as well as your career started Mr. Wilson, as Alexander felt himself get angrier and angrier.

Kid, having a relationship with a teammate will hurt you, not only in races but with sponsors and teams

What kind of stunt are you trying to pull, we both know half of that stuff in he papers aint true. And what do you mean by teams? Are you going to fire me too?

I should, but I cant afford to.

Got that right, replied Alexander as he tried to control himself from walking behind the desk and punching the day lights got of his boss.

What happen to all my teammates cars? Alexander then asked.

Alexander, Mr. Wilson confessed, looking Alexander in the eye, Im not going to lie to you, Im dying and sold my team.

To who? asked Alexander.

After a few minutes of silence Alexander asked again but a little louder, to who!?

Paul Buchanan.

you son of a ... Alexander was able to stop himself from saying the last word, but he didnt stop himself from slamming the door shut on his way out of the office.

Alexander didnt want to stay with a team that was going to be run by Paul Buchanan or where hed have to be teammates with Russ Stanley. So as he left the race shop, Alexander called Hamlet and told him to meet him.

About two hours later a Green 1997 Toyota pulled into the parking lot of a abandoned building.

This cant be good said Hamlet as he got out of the car.

It was well known by everyone that knew Alexander that whenever he had something on his mind and wanted to talk he would always want to talk about it in unfamiliar places. 

Im sorry to hear about your teammate, Hamlet added as he sat next to Alexander on the curb.

I want you to do something for me.

Ok? said Hamlet confused.

Alexander then got up and looked at the building behind them, then said, I want you to see who owns this building.

Why?

Wilson sold his race team to Buchanan, and there aint no way Im going to race for Buchanan.

There was a quiet rumor going around that Paul Buchanan, owner of Buchanan Motorsports hated Alexander. As the rumor goes it was Buchanan that first saw Alexander and offered him a contract but Alexander turned him down and as an insult signed with the Whites. The rumor also goes that Alexander hated Mr. Buchanan, but not only because he was Russ Stanleys team owner. Alexander felt that Mr. Buchanan stole the Whites Nationwide sponsor, forcing the Whites to let go of Alexander and almost ruining the Whites. All this was in retaliation for Alexander not signing with him.

And what do you want with this building?

Im going to start my own race team.

Ill find out who owns the building, said Hamlet as he turned to go back to his car.

Alex, you have company said Hamlet as he was getting into his car.

Alexander turned around to see his crew chiefs Chevy Tahoe pull into the parking lot.

Whats going on Alex, why are you here? asked Mark Stevens as he approached Alexander and Hamlet pulled out of the parking lot.

Im going to be starting my own race team, and will be driving for it next year.

Youll leave the guys? asked the crew chief.

Wilson sold the team.

What!

Sold it to Buchanan.

How do you know?

He told me.

(Chapter 11 to be continued tomorrow)


----------



## Mac5689 (May 14, 2009)

Ashley stayed at the pizzeria in disguise through the lunch rush passed.

So where are you going to stay? asked Jane after the last person from the lunch rush left.

From the time the lunch rush started to the time it ended, Ashley had eaten enough slices of pizza to make up one and a half pies. She had also eaten a half a gallon of ice cream.

With my parents I guess, replied Ashley.

Why dont you stay in the apartment upstairs?

Ok, that is if it is ok?

Of course it is.

The next day as Alexander went to see Mr. Buchanan at Buchanan Motorsports, Hamlet told him that the owner of the building he wanted would sell it to him.

How may I help you Mr. Hawkins? asked Mr. Buchanan when Alexander walked into his office.

Im here to tell you that Im not going to sign a contract with your team.

Ok.

At the end of the season I want you to give me all the cars that my team is using.

All but the one that you won the Daytona 500 with, replied Mr. Buchanan.

Fine, then you have to also give me the cars that the thirty six used, said Alexander.

Fine.

You can send the thirty six cars to here, said Alexander as he wrote down the address to the building he had just agreed to purchase. 

As Alexander left Buchanan Motorsports, he wondered where Ashley was. He had gone back to her apartment again before he went to Buchanan, but she still wasnt there.

Ashley heard about Alexanders brother getting a ride with Mac Racing on Sportscenter, she figured that was what the phone call Alexander got before they left Daytona was about, and made him look conflicted.

For lunch Ashley decided to go visit her parents.

Oh Ashley Im sorry to hear about you losing your ride, said her mother as Ashley entered the house.

Thanks mom.

So what brings you home? asked Ashleys mom.

I was hoping I could have lunch with you and dad

Yeah sure.

Ashley and her mother walked into the kitchen, where Ashley was surprised to see her grandmother sitting at the table.

Hi dad, said Ashley when she entered the kitchen.

Hi Pumpkin, replied her father.

Have a seat hun, said Ashleys mother. Would you like something to drink?

Yes please, said Ashley to her mother.

Then Ashley turned to her grandmother and asked her what she was up to.

I sold your grandfathers old race shop to a nice young man who said he was going to use it for it intended purpose.

Ashley was shocked by what her grandmother just said, and didnt know what to say.

For lunch Ashleys mother made turkey sandwiches, which she te with some condimenmts and ice cream. Still, she wssn't entiurely full and when she got back to the pizzeria she ate two whole pizzas.

Before Alexander flew up with Jeremiah to New Hampshire he went by Ashleys apartment to see if she wanted to go with them, but yet again she was not there. Alexander wasnt worried; well maybe he was, but he didnt know what to do.

Alexander also instructed Hamlet to find someone to go through the old building and see if anything in the old race shop could be reused, and to find any personal thing that may belong to the original owners and return it to them.

Ashley didnt think her friend noticed that she had something on her mind, but her friend did.

Whats the matter Ashley? asked her friend as she was cleaning up after she closed the pizzeria.

Nothings the matter, replied Ashley.

And we werent friends since kindergarten, I can read you like a book. So whats the matter? asked Jane as she sat on a stool next to Ashley.

Its about the guy Im seeing.

Your teammate?

My former teammate, corrected Ashley.

Ok, what about him?

I guess Im afraid that he wont like me anymore since Im not a driver anymore.

You dont think hes that shallow, do you? Ashleys friend asked.

No, but I havent known him all that long to know if he really likes me for me or because I was a driver - I mean it wasnt until last week that I learned that his family is rich

Whoa, hold on. Hes rich?

Yeah his family owns Hawks Enterprises.

Oh hes that Hawkins, replied Jane.

Yep.

And you just learned about it last week?

Yeah, along with that he legally changed his first name when he left home; hes estranged from his father, and he has a certain preference to the woman he dates

I dont know what to say Ashley other then follow what your heart has to say, started her friend as she got up from the stool. Oh and you can take the left-overs

Thanks, I have a feeling Id be needing them, replied Ashley.

The next day Ashley went with her grandmother to turn the keys to the race shop over to Hamlet because Alexander was of course busy.

Ashley got back to her friends pizzeria in time to see the race. But from what she heard the weekend wasnt going too well for Alexander.

Since she didnt watch any coverge of the race weekend, Ashley didnt know that New Hampshire Motor Speedway was one of the tracks that Alexander didnt do well at. The track looked like Martinsville with the exception that New Hampshire was a mile long and had a total asphalt surface, and Martinsville was 0.526th of a mile and was a split between Concrete and Asphalt. It was because it looked like Martinsville, that Alexander and his crew chief had brought their Martinsville car to be their primary car this weekend.

Ashley also didnt know that Alexander had qualified thirty-first, then proceeded to wreck his primary car which was named Hercules in happy hour later that same day.

What she did know from watching the race, which was now on lap one-twenty, was that Alexanders back up car wasnt doing well, and that he was now having engine problems. Five laps later Alexander was done for the day. Alexander would wind up finishing in thirty-ninth, the lowest hed finished all season.

To make things worst for Alexander, he lost the points lead to Russ Stanley, who had won the race.

Even though Alexander has exited the race early, Ashley still watched the whole race. The reason was she thought that Jeremiah needed all the people cheering for him as he could get. Jeremiah would end up finishing twenty-fourth.

While watching the race Ashley ate enough slices of pizza to make two whole pies. 

Later when Ashley was getting ready to sleep, she stepped onto a scale to see how much her indulgence of about two dozen pizza pie sslices, a couple of gallons of ice cream and some other odds and ends had done. She found out that she had gained twenty pounds.


----------



## Observer (Jul 8, 2009)

*Chapter 12 *

Alexander woke up late on Monday. When he checked his messages on his cell phones voice mail, he heard one from Hamlet that said that he was going to be meeting with Jefferson town officials on getting the paperwork to start retrofitting McGills old race shop; there was also one from Samantha asking if it was true that he was going to be leaving Wilson Racing at the end of the year. There were a few others from reporters and producers wanting to set up interviews. There were, however, no messages from Ashley. 

After he set his phone back on the night stand he grabbed his MP3 player and decided to go out for a run. He had found out years earlier that at times like now, when he had too many things on his mind, that running helped sort things out. 

As soon as he left the bedroom his cell phone started to ring. When he walked outside he took a deep breath of warm humid air. Alexander then pressed play on the MP3 player. Pillars Sunday, Bloody, Sunday started and he started jogging down his driveway. 

By the time Alexander had reached the old red brick building that he once thought would be his home in the NASCAR world, Fall Out Boys Thanks For The Memories was playing. Normally it would take about two hours for him to reach the building by car, but he cut that in half by using a trail he had found when he started working for the owners of the building. It was said that the trail was used by the British during the Revolutionary War. 

Alexander decided to see how his old bosses were doing, so, as he passed the sign that stated who the building belonged to, he gave it a tap like he did when he worked there, then walked up the short walkway to the front doors.. 

There you are Alexander, called a familiar voice from the walkway above the shop floor. 

The building was built in 1950 and over the years had to be renovated many times. The last time was right before Alexander was part of the team, where everything but the front wall was gutted and rebuilt. 

Good morning Matthew, replied Alexander as Matthew White came down off the walkway that lead to White Enterprises head offices. 

Me and dad have been trying to get a hold of you all morning. 

Sorry, I went on a run and forgot to take my cell, replied Alexander. 

Thats ok. 

So whats the reason youve been trying to get a hold of me for? asked Alexander. 

Why dont we talk in pas office, replied Matthew. 

OK agreed Alexander, who was now really wondering what was up, as the two men started up the stairs to the walkway that lead to Caleb Whites office. 

Alexanders here pa, said Matthew as he entered his fathers office. 

Caleb Whites office looked like it belonged to the owner of a championship winning team, not an underfunded team like the Whites.. 

Hello Alexander, said Caleb White as he sat up from his chair to greet Alexander. 

So whats up? Alexander asked as he looked from the elder White to the younger. It was weird how much the two Whites looked alike he thought now.. 

We were wondering if you have talked to Ashley lately? asked Caleb. 

No, why? replied Alexander. 

We were wondering if she would like to drive the Forty Four at Daytona, said Matthew. 

If you want her to drive for you, Ill find her for you, offered Alexander. 

Ashley woke up and headed down to her friends pizzeria, after a quick shower. She didnt have a good nights sleep the night before.. The reason was that as she slept the only thing she thought about was Alexander. 

Then, as if by magic her cell phone started to ring and Alexanders name showed up on the caller ID. 

Arent you going to answer that? asked her friend. 

Not now, replied Ashley as she sat on a stool. 

Ashleys phone went straight to voice mail, which annoyed Alexander a little. 

Ashley its Alexander, I have some good news to tell you. So Ill see you in a little while. 

Even though he didnt know where Ashley was, he was sure that her Grandmother did, so he would go see her. But first he had to make another phone call. 

Samantha heaved herself out of her bed. The last week had been hard on her and all the fast food containers that were strewn across her coffee table showed it. 

After taking a quick shower, Samantha decided to get dressed, then head to the shop. She found it tough to pull her pants over her thickened thighs, next she had to give it two good tugs before she could get it to button. She then pulled on a Wilson Racing team polo, which showed the three pounds she had gained from the binge of the past week. Added to the 17 of the last six months things had reached the point that her shirt wouldnt reach down to the top of her jeans and showed a few inches of her belly. 

Samantha put her hand to her partially bare belly and made a vow to get to a gym before she turned into a blimp. As she went to grab her keys her phone rang. 

Hello? she answered wondering who would be calling her. 

Hello Samantha, came a familiar voice. 

Good morning Alexander, how are you? 

Good, listen I want you to set up a press conference for me at Daytona on Thursday or Friday. I have something big to announce. 

OK. 

Good, thanks, replied Alexander, then he hung up. 

Great, thought Samantha as she put her hand to her belly and wondered how much this big news was going to cost her. Meanwhile her employer was on the road seeking Ashley.

When Samantha walked into Wilson Racings race shop the first thing she noticed was that there where brand new cars in the spot where Ashleys cars use to be, but there were two major differences. One the cars were numbered thirty-one instead of thirty-six, and the other was that the cars were Fords instead of Chevys.

* * * * *

Alexander pulled up in front of the modest two story home, that the legendary driver and owner Selah McGill had called home, and where his wife still lived.

As he turned off the engine of his pick up truck, he felt a shiver race up his spine.

When Alexander got out of his truck, he felt he didnt belong here. There was no way he could top what Selah McGill had done in his career, in which he amassed nearly 200 wins in almost double that many starts and never won a championship.

Hello said an old woman who looked to be in her 70s with short gray hair, she looked a little like Ashley, Alexander thought.

Hello, are you Mrs. McGill? asked Alexander.

Yes replied the old woman.

Alexander started to introduce himself but Ashleys grandmother cut him off. .I know who you are young man.

Alexander wondered what she meant by that, but didnt have time to ask.

Ok, well Im looking for your granddaughter and wondered if you knew where she might be?

Why? countered the old woman.

Because Im worried about her, since I havent heard from her since last Monday and I may have a new ride for her, replied Alexander.

Ok, young man. Shes staying with her parents in Clarksville.

Thanks maam, replied Alexander. And may I say, you have a lovely house along with a lovely grand daughter.

Thank you and youre welcome young man.

Alexander climbed back into his pick up and drove off towards Clarksville.

* * * * *

As Alexander entered Clarksville, he started to wish he had asked Ashleys grandmother the address of Ashleys parents. When he saw the sign for the local pizzeria, he wondered if anyone there may know where Ashleys parents lived or at least had a phone book he could look at.

Ashley just happened to look out the front windows of the pizzeria when she saw a blue and red pick up truck pass. Time seamed to stand still, she recognized the pick up as the same one she saw in Alexanders garage.

Time seamed to go so slow, that in what would normally take but one blinmk took two, then the door opened and Alexander was standing there.

Can I help you? asked Ashleys friend.

Yes, I was wondering Alexander started but stopped when he saw Ashley.

Ashleys friend then looked from Alexander to Ashley, whose cheeks had started to blush, then understood who this stranger was.

Ill let you two be, said Jane as she walked out from behind the counter and went to the back room.

What are you doing here? asked Ashley.

Im looking for you, I was worried about you after you werent at your apartment last Tuesday Alexander stated as he started walking towards her, And I love you.

Alexander then sat on a stool next to Ashley.

Ashley noticed that the ending of what Alexander just said sounded in a different tone. 

Whats the matter Alexander? asked Ashley.

I never told a girl I loved them before, replied Alexander.

Never? Ashley asked surprised.

Yep, never. Never seemed to get to that.

Because your a FA?

Me being an FA is one reason; the other is that I never felt comfortable around the woman I dated

And Im different?

Yes you are replied Alexander, then he planted a kiss on Ashleys lips.

I also come bearing some news, said Alexander after their lips parted.

And whats that? asked Ashley.

Caleb and Matthew White asked me to ask you if you would like to race their car at Daytona

Ashley didnt know what to say. For the first time she had recently thought of not being a driver.

It was just an offer, you dont have to do it said Alexander as if he could tell what she was thinking.

Yeah, I know.

Alexander then looked at his watch and got up.

I wish I could stay longer but I have some business to take care of, started Alexander, There is a charity flag football game for the Keith White Victory Camp at the camp on Wednesday. I was wondering if you wanted to play?

Yeah. Sure

Ok, Ill pick you up at six, said Alexander before he left.

Alexander spent the rest of the day going from meeting to meeting. He met up with Bernie Chandler and Jerry Matthews to see if they would sell him their race team, when they said they would, he then met with legendary engine builder Eugene Camelot to see if he wanted to build engines and head the engine department for Alexanders team. Alexander also met with the city council of Jefferson to get permits to build newer buildings on the race shops property, and then lastly he meat Hamlet at the race shop to check on the renovations of the shop.

Ashley spent the rest of the day wondering if she should get behind the wheel of White Enterprises number Forty-Four, or to finish her weight gain as Alexanders girlfriend and never get behind the wheel again.

The next day Ashley went to the rehab center that Mel Stuart was at. The reason was that Mel was the first driver to drive for her grandfather when he started his team, and both men had respected each other. Ashley also hoped that Mel could steer her straight like her grandfather used to.

Good morning Ashley, said Mel Stuart when Ashley entered his room.

Good morning Mr. Stuart, replied Ashley as she stood next to a wall that jutted out to indicate where the bathroom was. It was the same spot where Alexander stood a week earlier.

Ashley youre not a little girl anymore, you dont have to address me as Mr. Stuart.

I was taught that it was disrespectful to address people older then me by their first name.

Im sure your grandfather wouldnt mind.

Yeah, I know but, replied Ashley..

So what can I help you with Ashley? asked Mel, as he gave her a look that said he knew what she was thinking or he knew something she didnt. It was hard to tell.

Youve heard that I lost my ride at Wilson Racing right?

Yeah.

Well yesterday I got an offer from the Whites to drive their number Forty-Four

So you going to do it?

I want to, but I dont know, replied Ashley.

Why, whats the matter?

Well Im fatter then I was the last time I sat behind the wheel of a car, started Ashley as she placed a hand on her belly, And Im going to get fatter in the future.

Ashley are you pregnant? asked Mel with alarm.

What, no. Its to complicated to explain, but Im not pregnant.

Ashley I dont think it would matter if you are fat or not, I mean if a two hundred and thirty pound, forty year old man could race a few years ago, then Im sure you can still race, said Mel.

I know, its just---I dont know---I guess I started to get used to the idea of not being a driver anymore.

Ashley, I dont want to tell you what to do, but you are a darn good driver no matter what your weight is, and any team would be lucky to have you.

Ashley felt tears starting to form, because she knew thats exactly what her grandfather would tell her.

Yeah, replied Ashley as she wiped her eyes.

You and Alexander must really like each other, said Mel.

Why? asked Ashley as she again wiped an eye and tried to chuckle.

Because he was standing in the same spot you are last week.

Oh said Ashley as she cheered up upon hearing Alexanders name, What did you two talk about?

Of you being fired, and something that he wasnt sure about doing.

And what was that? asked Ashley.

Ive been sworn to secrecy ; Hes planning on telling everyone about it soon, replied Mel.


----------



## Observer (Jul 9, 2009)

Alexander spent most of the next day in meetings with whoever you can think of, and he wondered if he had to meat with half of them.

On Wednesday Alexander met again with Bernie Chandler and Jerry Matthews at their race shop, which was in a barn in back of the Matthews family house, to see what they had. He also wanted to see when they could transfer all their cup series cars and materiel to the new shop. Alexander thought that they should shut the Cup program while they made the move, but they would keep the Truck series program running. The reasoning was that it cost less to run the Truck then it did a Cup car, and the team needed so source of income while they got set up.

At six o’clock on the dot Alexander pulled up in front of Ashley’s friend’s pizzeria. He was wearing a plain white short sleeve t-shirt and blue running shorts. Alexander also had on a Yankees baseball cap. He hoped none of the patrons in the pizzeria would recognize him.

Ashley was wearing a white tank top that hugged her body. Iif she wasn’t wearing a sports bra, would have giving off a good view of her almost C cup cleavage. She also wore a baseball cap from the University of North Carolina even though nobody had noticed who she was in the two weeks she’d been there.

Alexander walked up to Ashley and kissed her, then said hello.

“Hi,” replied Ashley almost breathlessly after their lips parted.

“You ready to go?” asked Alexander as he placed his hand around her back and rested on the side of her soft belly.

“Yes,” replied Ashley.

They walked out to Alexander’s pick up truck and Alexander opened the passenger side door for her. 

“Thank you” said Ashley as she climbed into the truck and Alexander caught a glance of the small layer of fat rolling over the edge of Ashley’s shorts.

As Alexander shut the door and walked around the front of the truck, Ashley saw that there was a CD in the trucks CD player and pressed play. She was surprised when Beethoven’s “5th Symphony” started to playing, and gave Alexander a surprised look when he climbed in.

“What? My family is rich and listened to a lot of classical music. I happen to like Beethoven,” Alexander said as he buckled his seat belt.

Ashley buckled up too, and after she did, the seat belt dug into her chest and belly and showed off her weight gain from the last two weeks.

They arrived at the Victory Camp about an hour or two later. Ashley was surprised at how expansive the camp ground was. They had to walk through the camp compound to get to where the game was being played. They passed the Keith White Care Center, where the kids could go when they were sick or if they got hurt. The Alexander Hawkins Hauler, which was a library with a 200 seat movie theater near the back, was made to look like a race hauler. It was named because drivers use their haulers as a place to read and watch tv, when one practice ends and they are waiting for the next practice or qualifying to start. It bore Alexander’s name because he had donated most of the money for it. They also passed the Selah McGill Pit Stop, which was the cafeteria which could fit all the campers if need be. As well as the Geoff Jenson Work Out Center, which was a gym.

As they continued they passed the paths to the campers cabins, which were called motor homes. On the right was the paths to the Joe Taylor motor homes which were for the boys, and on the left was the girls motor homes, but they were un named for now.

“Hey guys, do we need one more?” Alexander asked as he and Ashley approached the group of drivers that would be playing.

“Yeah,” stated Boris Foley, one of the captains. “Rich went down to Daytona early to help his teams”

Richard Foley was Boris’s younger brother, who followed Boris into racing but hasn’t had the same success as his older brother. Last year Richard had decided to form his own Sprint Cup and Nationwide team, even though Boris tried to talk him out of it after his own failure to run his own race team. Sponsor issues however has caused Richard Foley Motorsports to compete in only four races in both series last year, and with the economy slowly tanking this year has caused him to miss all the races this season.

The tanking economy also worried Alexander, but he was sure he would find enough sponsorship to run two teams at least half of next season..

“Well I found someone to take his place,” replied Alexander.

“Who?” asked Boris.

“Me,” said Ashley.

Some of the other men looked like she was kidding, others had a look that said they didn’t like the idea..

“Go sit in the stands, football isn’t a woman’s sport” said Robert O’ Higgins, who was taking over the Zero-Nine seat from Stephen Davis because Davis was going to be taking over what was Ashley’s old ride.

“Aren’t you afraid you’ll hurt yourself?” said Russ Stanley.

“That’s enough,” Boris Foley started, a little angered at what was going on, “This is a Charity Game and if Ashley wants to play she can”

They then split up into teams, Alexander was on Boris Foley’s team and Ashley was on the other team captained by Mark Strong.

The team captain by Boris Foley won the coin toss, so the other team had to throw it off to them, instead of kicking it.

They reached the fifteen yard line before Russ Stanly grabbed the flag off his brother’s belt.

After their huddle Boris and Alexander’s team lined up. The plan was for Billy Stanly to throw a pass to Alexander. As they lined up, Alexander noticed that Ashley was going to be covering him.

When Billy Stanley called &#8216;Hike!’, everyone started moving. As Ashley back pedaled to keep up with Alexander, her feet got crossed up at the same time Alexander got close to her and made an arm movement that looked like he pushed her.

Ashley fell flat on her back, which got some cheers and smiles from every guy on the field except Alexander, Boris Foley, and the two Strong brothers. All of the driver’s spouses or girlfriends that were in the stands also were happy to see Ashley fall; well all but Mark Strong’s wife Jennifer.

“She deserved that,” said Robert O’ Higgins girlfriend.

“And from her boyfriend no less,” added Russ Stanley’s girlfriend of the month.

“Man I wish I could have been the one to do that,” chimed in a third unknown voice.

“That’s enough,” said Jennifer Strong, who had enough of almost all the drivers wives and girlfriends making fun or saying rude comments about Ashley the whole season so far. “This game is for Charity, not to see who can knock down the only female who can race with the men”

“Are you ok?” Alexander asked after he walked back to Ashley after Russ Stanly grabbed his flag.

“Yeah” replied Ashley as she wiped any dirt off after Alexander helped her up.

Boris and Alexander’s team, named the Oldies, weren’t able to score. So after the fourth down Mark Strong and Ashley’s team got the ball.

Mark was going to throw the ball to Ashley. As they lined up, Ashley wondered if Alexander had actually pushed her or if she had actually tripped. She hadn’t felt Alexander’s hand touch her, but she knew that didn’t mean that he didn’t make a little contact with her.

So as pay back for what he might have done, she planned to do the same thing back.

When Mark Strong said &#8216;Hike!.’ Ashley charged Alexander, which surprised him and with her shoulder was able to knock him down. However it didn’t matter since Mark overthrew the ball.

Alexander laid on his back looking up at the night sky trying to comprehend what had just happened.

Then Alexander saw Ashley standing over him.

“Now are you alright?” asked Ashley.

“Yeah” started Alexander as he sat up, “Where did you learn to do that?”

“I don’t know; do you need help?”

“No. I got it,” Alexander said as he got up.

Mark and Ashley’s team, named The Blazers, couldn’t score either, partly because Mark Strong kept over throwing his receivers.

When The Oldies got control of the ball. Boris wanted to throw a pass to Alexander.

When Boris said &#8216;Hike!’, everyone went into motion, As Ashley started to back track, Alexander looked up at her and got lost in watching her almost C cup breasts jiggle as she moved. As a result Alexander didn’t keep an eye on the ball, so he didn’t notice that he overshot the spot where he was suppose to catch the ball. The ball hit Alexander in the back of his left leg, which caused him to fall flat on his face.

Alexander looked up to see Ashley laughing.

“I can’t believe I fell again,” said Alexander.

The game stayed tied at zero until Ashley convinced Mark Strong to let her be the quarterback, since she had been an all-state pitcher in softball when she was in High School. Only then did The Blazers score, and with her help went on to win.

(Continued in page 31 of this thread)


----------



## snipermb435 (Jul 9, 2009)

This is my favorite story on dims at the moment, it is a realistic story and keeps you interested all the way, such great writing. plus as an added bonus of the weight gain happening, we get to listen about nascar and racing, and personally i love any type of car racing, formula 1 being me fav and nascar second. either way, great story, please continue.


----------



## Observer (Jul 11, 2009)

As Alexander drove Ashley back to her friends pizzeria, Ashley paced her hand on her stomach.

Are you hungry? asked Alexander.

I cant believe it, but yes I am. I guess putting on weight has increased my appetite, replied Ashley.

Well I know just the place.

I bet you do Ashley said as a smile came across her face.

An half hour later they were seated at a booth in a family style restaurant waiting for their food. 

They both ordered a cheeseburger, with fries and a baked potato. The cheeseburger was double to triple the size of a cheeseburger youd get a McDonalds. The fries were also bigger then what youd get at a fast food restaurant, and the potato that was used for the baked potato was the biggest Ashley ever saw.

Ashley struggled to finish the meal, and when she did finish she felt fuller then she ever did before.

I didnt know potatoes can be that big, said Ashley as Alexander got into his pick up.

I know, replied Alexander.

Ashley then let out a small burp. Alexander looked at Ashley with a surprised look as she covered her mouth and blushed. They then laughed.

So what do you want to listen to? asked Alexander as he turned the engine on.

Why not some more of the classical music? said Ashley.

Are you sure?

Yeah, I am, said Ashley with a smile.

Ok replied Alexander as he pressed play and Beethovens String Quartet In C-Sharp Minor, OP 131 started to play. 

Alexander got out and opened the passenger side door for Ashley when they arrived back at the pizzeria.

So are you going to be racing this weekend? asked Alexander.

Yea, I took the Whites offer, replied Ashley.

Good, I was thinking I was going to have to carry you kicking and screaming down to Daytona with me, Alexander said as he ran a finger under Ashleys chin, where he felt a hint of a double chin starting to form, and kissed her.

Hey, why dont you invite your parents to come down with you

Why?

Well, you said theyve never seen you race, Daytonas the best place then any.

Well.

Im offering, youll fly down with me, Jeremiah, and a friend. Youll stay with me, theyll stay in your motor home in a space I reserved in the infield. Theyll also get to watch the race from a luxury suite Im renting. That is if they dont mind sitting with some business people.

Alexander had rented a luxury suite for the cup race, to entertain a potential sponsor for next season. The only problem was the person who was supposed to do the entertaining didnt know she was going to do it, and it wasnt Ashley.

Ok Ill ask.

Be ready by eight oclock tomorrow morning, replied Alexander before he gave her another kiss.

Ashley was surprised when her parents said that they would love to go down and watch her race.

So as she drove to the airport with her parents, she wanted to pinch herself because she didnt believe that her parents were coming.

When she pulled into the airports parking lot she saw Alexander standing near the gate and looking a little worried.

Hello, said Ashley as she got out of her car and gave a wave.

Hey, replied Alexander as a smile came over his face.

Alexander walked over and gave Ashley a kiss as her parents got out of the car.

Mom, Dad, Ashley started as she grabbed Alexanders hand and walked around the front of the car, This is Alexander Hawkins, my boyfriend

Hello, said Ashleys father as he and Alexander shook hands.

Nice to meet you Mr. McDonald, replied Alexander.

Its nice to meet you Alexander, Said Ashleys mother.

Would it ok for me to ask for a hug instead of a hand shake? asked Ashleys mother as Alexander started to put out his hand for a hand shake.

I dont think that would be a problem, replied Alexander, right before Mrs. McDonald gave Alexander a big hug.

When Mrs. McDonald released Alexander from her hug, he saw Ashleys father open the trunk to get their luggage.

Here Mr. McDonald let me help you with that, said Alexander as he walked to the back of the car.

Thats ok, I got it.

I insist, replied Alexander as he reached for some of the bags.

You wont take no, will you? asked Ashleys father.

Not really, replied Alexander.

Ok, you can help.

Im so glad you could join us, said Alexander as the four walked towards the plane.

Thank you for inviting us, replied Ashleys mother.

Are you sure it isnt too much trouble? asked Ashleys father.

Zack! said Ashleys mother scornfully.

Not at all, Im sure Ashleys told you about that accommodations

Yes, said Ashleys parents together.

Good, and when we get to the track Ill see about getting you passes so you can get into the garage and pit road, added Alexander.

As they got closer to the plane Jeremiah came out of the plane and walked to the small group.

Here let me get that, said Jeremiah as he reached for the suitcases Ashleys father was carrying.

You have some strange clothed servants on this plane, said Ashleys father as he let Jeremiah take the suitcases.

A awkward silence came over the group, which caused Ashleys father to ask what the matter was.

Alexander then let out a little laugh and told Ashleys father that the other man wasnt a servant, but his brother.

Ashleys father apologized to Jeremiah, but Jeremiah being the more humble of the Hawkins brothers, told him not to worry about it. 

After they all climbed aboard, and Alexander had showed Ashleys parents where they could find the bathroom and food if they wanted some, as well as where he kept some board games and playing cards if they happen to get board on the trip.

Alexander had a worried look on his face again as he looked at his watch again. Then when he looked out the door of the plane a smile came across he face.

Ashley wondered why Alexander had looked so happy, then she saw the lawyer that was working for the person who brought her grandfathers race shop climb on board. She felt anger starting to rise inside her and she tried to keep it from coming out.

However when she saw Alexander give the lawyer a hug she lost it.

How can you be friends with that guy, Ashley basically yelled, as she stood up from the table that her and her parents were sitting at with Jeremiah, Causing Alexander and Hamlet to look towards her.

Ashley, said her mother quietly. Sit down

He works for the person who brought my grandfathers race shop, Ashley added in the same tone.

I know, said Alexander in a clam voice. Im the person who bought it.

Ashleys face turned red with embarrassment and she sat down.

That is part of the big news Im announcing this week, added Alexander.

Im sorry Alexander, said Ashley sadly.

Thats alright, replied Alexander as he and Hamlet sat down to talk business and the pilot said they were ready to take off.

About halfway through the flight Ashleys mother felt something lay on her feet. When she shifted her feet Ludwig came out from under the table which caused Ashleys mother to jump.

Hey Ludwig, said Ashley as she petted the dog as it came out from under the table.

Come here Ludwig, said Alexander as he patted the spot on the couch next to him.

When they landed, Alexander rented a mini-van and dropped Hamlet off at a hotel and then drove everyone else to the track.

And when they arrived at Alexanders motor home they were met by Ashleys old motor home driver, who was going to take Ashleys parents to the motor home in the camping area.

Well get together for dinner, said Ashley as her parents got on the golf cart.

Not tonight hun, started Ashleys mother. Your father and I want to get settled and use to our surroundings.

Ok, replied Ashley as the golf cart backed up and then they were out of sight.

Well I should go check on my team, said Jeremiah.

Ok Bro, said Alexander as he opened up the door of the motor home and entered with some of the luggage, and Ludwig bounded in after him..

Hey Jeremiah, started Ashley as Jeremiah atarted to walk towards the garage, I just wanted to congratulate you on getting your ride. 

Thanks Ashley, started Jeremiah as both had a smile on their faces, I want you to know that had I known that you lost your ride before I made my deal, I would have told them to hire you instead

Thank you Jeremiah, but I wouldnt have wanted you to give up an opportunity like this, replied Ashley.

Ashley do me a favor.

What?

Get in the Forty-four car this weekend.

Dont worry, I am.

Good. replied Jeremiah before he walked off.

Ashley went inside the motor home and found Alexander checking to make sure his fire suit was in the small closet next to the bathroom.

Want to watch a movie after dinner? asked Ashley.

I was thinking we could go to the beach. said Alexander as he reached for something in the closet.

I didnt bring a swim suit

Thats what you think, said Alexander with, what Ashley thought was a smirk.

Where did you get that? asked Ashley, in almost horror when she saw that Alexander was holding the bikini she wore when they were in California during the race weekend at Infineon.

You left it here after the race at Infineon, replied Alexander with a devils smile.

After an early dinner, because the weather people were predicting rain and they didnt want to go to the beach in the rain, Ashley went into the bathroom to change into her bikini.

She knew it probably wouldnt fit the same as it did when she last wore it, a fact that was reinforced as the bottoms of the bikini got tight when she pulled them over her slightly larger thighs and butt. 

Ashley then put the top of the bikini on which pulled tightly across her breasts and back, as well as dug into the fat she had. This showed what Ashley already knew, that the bikini was made for her old figure and not her new one.

When they got to the beach Ashley took off the plain white t-shirt that she had put on so no one other the Alexander could see that her breasts couldnt fit in her bikini.

They arrived just in time to see the sun set. Ashley was afraid to move after they sat down fearing that either the top or the bottom of the bikini would break if she did, because it they were tight.

Im glad you came, said Alexander as he put an arm around Ashley.

So am I, replied Ashley as she turned to kiss Alexander on the lips. As she did the snap on the back of the bikini broke and fell off revealing her bare soft breasts, luckily there wasnt anyone else around to see.

A look of horror and embarrassment came over Ashleys face as she threw a hand over her breasts.

How can you be nervous to let me see your naked breasts after what we've already done together? asked Alexander as he touched Ashleys breast.

I dont mind if you see them, started Ashley as she grabbed her shirt. I dont want anyone else to see them

As Ashley put on her shirt again, there was a clap of thunder and a flash of lighting. Then it started raining.


----------



## Observer (Jul 14, 2009)

By the time they got to the motor home the rain had turned into a down pour.

I would have thought Jeremiah would have been back by now? said Ashley as she and Alexander entered the motor home.

Hes probably at a team meeting, replied Alexander.

Shouldnt you be at a team meeting as well? asked Ashley as she pulled off her soaked shirt.

They were predicting rain since Monday, so me and Mac came up with a plan in case it did rain, so there is no reason for a meeting right now unless it stops raining

Alexander walked up to Ashley and kissed her passionately.

Alexander woke up around midnight to the thumping of rain on the roof of the motor home. Then as he got out of bed to head to the bathroom he heard a thumping sound and gagging coming from the front of the motor home. He turned on a bedside lamp which gave off a dim light, after deciding he couldnt wait till morning to use the bathroom.

When he opened the door the dim light gave Alexander a faint view of what was going on in the front of the motor home. He could make out his brothers dark brown hair, and the bare right breast of the girl his brother was making out with.

Alexander was going to sneak into the bathroom hopefully unseen, until his brothers date spoke to tell Jeremiah, drunkenly, that someone was watching. He shut the door as fast as he could and put his back against the door. The voice he heard, or at least he hoped he hadnt heard, belonged to his public relations person Samantha Bailey.

Just the thought of what he just saw Samantha and Jeremiah doing made Alexander feel like he was going to faint, so he went back to bed.

Alexander reawoke at six oclock for his jog. As he exited the bedroom for the bathroom this time he kept his eyes closed in case Jeremiah and Samantha were sleeping on the floor. However after Alexander changed for his jog, he couldnt keep his eyes closed for fear that hed hurt himself as he tried to leave, so looked around he noticed that Jeremiah was sleeping on the couch like the week before but Samantha wasnt there.

When Alexander got to pit road he noticed someone else standing on pit road, but when he got closer he noticed it was Samantha.

What are you doing here? asked Alexander.

I was going to walk around the track, started Samantha, who was wearing a tight shirt that looked like it was about to rip from the strain from her large belly and breasts, I need to lose weight, over thelasdt year I've put on almost 40 pounds

Samantha could tell that Alexander was uncomfortable, so she decided to talk about something else.

I set up that press conference you wanted for after qualifying today, said Samantha.

That is if the rain holds off so we can get qualifying in, replied Alexander as he looked up at the dark cloudy skies.

Alexander, Im sorry about what you saw last night, I was drunk. Samantha started feeling that she should explain what happen between her and his brother.

Its ok, do you want to jog with me?

Sure, replied Samantha.

As they jogged every inch of Samantha seamed to jiggle. When they got to the start of the back stretch they stopped because Samantha was out of breath.

I guess I need to work out more, said Samantha as she took a deep breath and her breasts heaved forward causing her shirt to raise up an inch to reveal some of her belly.

Are you ok? asked Alexander a little worried.

Yeah, just too fat to be doing the kind of jogging we just did, replied Samantha.

Hey theres something I have to tell you, said Alexander as he walked in front of Samantha so she couldnt walk away when he told her what he needed to.

What is it? asked Samantha who was still breathing heavily.

Im going to be starting my own race team next year.

Is that what the press conference is for? asked Samantha.

Yeah replied Alexander.

You're serious said Samantha after looking at Alexanders expression to his last answer, Youll leave Wilson Racing?

Its not Wilson Racing anymore. Mr. Wilson sold the team to Mr. Buchanan.

How do you know? asked Samantha.

Mr. Wilson told me. replied Alexander.

Samantha's jaw drpped in surprise. 

Samantha I want you to be the president of my race team, said Alexander.

But I dont have a degree to run a business. 

Neither do I. started Alexander. As Theodore Roosevelt once said Do what you can, with what you have, where you are

Why me? Samantha started to ask as she raised her plump arms up. Why do you want me to be the president of your race team?

Because youre the best person at public relations and marketing I know, replied Alexander as Samantha crossed her plump arms over her equally plump belly.

How am I the best? asked Samantha.

Well, you marked me and I havent been that truthful to my fans and sponsors, replied Alexander.

Yeah, wel.l

So what do you think?

Well since Im getting fatter anyway, I guess Ill do it.

Ok, replied Alexander.

Alexander and Samantha walked the rest of the way back to pit road.

After Alexander arrived back at his motor home it started to sprinkle; when he finished his shower it had turned into a downpour again.

NASCAR canceled qualifying as well as practice for both the Sprint Cup and Nationwide Series.

As Alexander promised he took Ashleys parents to get passes so they could be in the garage and on pit road. After they received their passes they hung out with Ashley in the forty-four garage stall.

At twelve thirty Alexander called a team meeting. As the team gathered in the back of the hauler, which served as a lounge, everyone wondered what the meeting was about. They knew thought that it must be something big, since Alexander called the meeting and he never called for a team meeting before.

When Alexander and Mac walked into the lounge, the crew members knew that was the start of the meeting, and expected Mac to walk to the center of the room, but Alexander did instead.

Ok guys, started Alexander as he looked at the faces of the crew. I felt that you guys should hear this from me first, I owe youll that much

Alexander took a deep breath, then plunged ahead with what he was going to say.

This is hard to tell youll but I wont be coming back next year. Im going to be starting my own team.

The looks on the crews faces were of total surprise and shock.

What does that mean for us? asked Brad Jensen the right tire carrier and the youngest member of the McDonalds crew and the only member not to grow up in the NASCAR nation.

Well Id love to take you all with me but I dont know what your contracts say or what Mr. Wilson wants to do, and anyways I dont know how much money I have to spend with yet.

Alexander then looked at Mac who had a grin on his face and nodded his head.

Ok, now I want you all to forget the game plan we have been using the last four years. From now until the end of the season we are going to run every race like its our last. We are going after the championship and nothings going to stop us

As Alexander finished the whole crew broke into cheer and applauding. 

Alexander left the hauler with a smile on his face and walked to the media center.

When Alexander entered the media center he took a seat at the table at the front of the room. All the reporters waited for Mr. Wilson to join him but when Alexander started talking they became more interested because Alexander never had a press conference on his own.

Ill try to make this quick, I know everyone has some place better to be, said Alexander which got a laugh from some of the reporters and cameramen.

In the words of Thomas Pain Tis Time To Part, and with that I would now like to announce that I will not be back behind the wheel of Wilson Racings number twenty-five Chevy Impala SS next season, Alexander started as some reporters had surprised looks on their faces, I have brought majority ownership in Matthews-Chandler Racing and will be renaming it Alexander Hawkins Motorsports

As a result the number ninety-two Sprint Cup car will be suspended until farther notice, and Andrew Christopher has been released from all his Sprint Cup duties. I will also like to announce that I have hired legendary engine builder Eugene Camelot to build engines for my team. I also signed Brett McGill to a development contract for next year, to drive the number ninety-two Chevy Silverado in the Camping World Truck Series. I also signed Camping World West series driver Matt OShaughnessy to a development contract to drive as of now a select number of Nationwide Series races next season. That is all I have to say, I would like you all for comingm Alexander added, then got up and left the media center.

Alexander then went back to his motor home for lunch; when he got there Jeremiah was just finishing his lunch.

Alexander I want to apologize for what you saw this morning, Jeremiah started as Alexander grabbed a bottle of water from the fridge and patted Ludwig who was laying under the table on the head. She was drunk and I got a little in over my head

Don worry about it, replied Alexander as he made a sandwich and checked to make sure Ludwig had enough food and water, then sat down at the table.

I have to go check in with my team, said Jeremiah.

Ok, replied Alexander as Jeremiah got up and left. 

Ashley then walked into the motor home.

Hey, where is your parents? asked Alexander as Ashley walked to the table and he got up.

They went back to my motor home for lunch, replied Ashley as she gave Alexander a kiss.

Shall I compare the to a summers day? Alexander said after they parted.

You know Shakespeare? replied Ashley with surprise.

My parents sent me and my brothers to this prestigious boarding school. Shakespeare was one of the many things they taught.

The rain held off on Friday so the Nationwide Series could race. Alexander was told by Mark Strong that he wasnt needed to be Joes spotter for the race, so Alexander invited Ashleys parents over to watch the race with them.

Ashleys parents had brought a cake with them which had Alexander wondering why.. When they said happy birthday to her, Alexander was surprised because he hadnt known it was her birthday.

why didnt you tell me it was your birthday? asked Alexander after Ashleys parents left.

Because I didnt think it was important, replied Ashley.

It is important, Alexander said before he kissed her.

So what do you want for your present? asked Alexander after they parted.

I already got it, replied Ashley before she kissed Alexander.

The rain held off on Saturday as well, which made everyone happy.

Ashley was in the back of the forty-four car hauler, Samantha had come to collect her parents and bring them to the luxury suite to watch the race, but now Ashley was getting into her fire suit which was now a little tight. They had to steal her old fire suits from Wilson Racing, due to the fact that White Enterprises had men that were taller then her driving before her, and since altering the fire suits White Enterprises or ordering a new one would take time, they had no other choice but to steal. And since it was her old fire suit she felt even more uneasy about racing at her new weight.

"Hey kiddo, sad familiar voice in southern accent as Ashley rubbed her belly.

When Ashley turned around she saw Casper Huntington, her grandfathers best friend and long time crew chief.

What are you doing here? asked Ashley as she once again rubbed her belly, which was a little noticeable through the fabric of the fire suit.

The Whites figured that youd want a familiar voice on top of your pit box, replied the elderly man.

What about the Whites regular crew chief? asked Ashley.

Hell be acting as the car chief.

Samantha and Ashleys parents had just got seated in the luxury suite that Alexander had rented when the marketing team from Snapple and 7-up had arrived. Samantha introduced herself as the person who would be the president of the team and that they unfortunately couldnt bring their own car to the track. She introduced Ashleys parents as the parents of the teams future drivers girlfriend.

When Ashley walked onto the stage for driver introduction there seamed to be more people cheering for her, then there was when she walked across the stage at the Daytona 500.

As the invocation was giving Ashley looked at all the cars before hers, because qualifying was rained out they had to go by owner points, and since White Enterprises had missed a few races as well as did poorly in others, Ashley had to start thirty-third.

When she got into the car and bulked up, which felt a little uncomfortable as she pulled the straps over her softer breasts. Ashley cursed herself for not going to the Whites the week before and asking if she could drive their car, so then any kinks with the seat would have been worked out before she got to the track.

The race started on time and with a fifty percent chance of rain.

As they crossed the line to complete the first lap Alexander was in the lead and Ashley lost a position since her lane was moving backwards. But when the field got to the backstretch the inside pushed ahead and Russ Stanley took over the lead.

On lap ten as everyone was getting into a rhythm the Sixty-Two of Benjamin Langston tapped the left rear of Brain Douglass K-Mart Dodge Charger, which caused Douglas to get loose and come down and hit the right rear of Joe Strongs Ninety-Six Chevy Impala SS and turned him into the outside lane. Jeremiah who was in the outside lane and tried to check up, but as he did he got hit from behind by the Eighty of Wayne Stuart which caused Jeremiah to turn left and slide into the inside lane.

By the time Jeremiah was spun the rest of the field mostly passed by, the only car that didnt was the Fifty-Seven Ford Fusion of Nick Grant, who Jeremiah Hit.

Ashley was surprised when she made it through the wreck, when she saw it happening in front of her.

Way to go kiddo, that was a great job, said Casper over the radio.

I didnt think I would get through it, replied Ashley.

I knew you would, started Casper. You drive just like your grandfather, and have his instincts.

Alexander on the other hand was having a different conversation with his crew chief.

Mac my car is tight behind the Zero-Eight, I need it looser.

First try it in clean air, replied Mac.

How, theres no way I can get around that car.

Wait until the other lane comes in.

Ten-Four Mac.

After they went back green, Alexander pulled what most would call a rookie mistake. As they raced down the backstretch, Alexander pulled out of the line believing he could sling shot around Russ Stanley. But after he got out of the line he fell back fast because nobody would follow him out of line, as a result Alexander fell back to twentieth.

Alexander, Mac, his crew chief, basically yelled, I thought I told you to wait until the inside lane opened up.

Sorry Mac, I thought I could get around him.

Alexander was mad at himself for making a stupid move.

When Alexander pitted, they fixed the tightness problem and when he got back onto the track he drove to the front. Alexander was then able to take back the lead.

On lap Sixty Seven, the engine on Billy Stanleys number Thirteen Chevy Impala SS expired. The smoke from the blown engine was so thick that the Thirty-Nine of Denver O Shea had to be checked up so he wouldnt run into the back of the Thirteen. However O Shea got run into from behind instead by the Thirty-Five of Ralph Davis, which resulted in Denver O Shea getting spun.

Denver O Shea spun below the yellow line, which marked where the racing surface ended and the apron started, then spun back into the racing surface and hit the Sixty-Seven of Allen Kelly. The two cars then both crashed into the Eighty-Six of Xavier Lawrence. Denver OShea had actually hit the front of Lawrences car while Allen Kelly had hit in front of the Eighty Six.

Xavier Lawrence was then hit from behind by the Sixty-Five of Ronald Duncan.

We are going to pit under this caution, said Mac over the radio.

Ten Four, replied Alexander.

Russ Stanley had surprised everyone by not pitting under the caution.

Ten laps after they went back to green, Russ Stanley ran out of gas, which meant that he wasnt going to have a chance to win.

With five laps to go Christopher Washington had been hit in the right rear by Dan Crittenden, and he spun into the lower lane and crashed into the Zero-Eight of Russ Stanley.

When they lined up behind the pace car, Alexander felt that he had the win sewed up, since by the time they cleaned up the track they would have a green-white-checkered finish. And since it took about a half a lap to a lap to get back up to speed, there wouldnt be any challengers.

As they were on the backstretch after the restart with two laps to go, Teammates Joe Taylor and James Kavanaugh jumped out together and had taken the lead, but as they entered the tri oval Alexander had hooked up with the lane behind him that was led by Ashley.

After they hooked up Alexander and the lane charged pass the two Jefferson Racing Chevy Impala SSs.

Joe Taylor and James Kavanaugh would finish twentieth and Twenty-First.

As the checkered flag dropped Alexander had the lead. Ashley was second, the highest White Enterprises had finished in about ten years.

When Alexander got out of the car in victory lane, he spotted Ashley and walked right over to her and gave her a kiss on her lips as fireworks lit up the sky above them.

As Alexander and his party left Daytona, he left with something else, the points lead. And he vowed that he wasnt going to give it up this time. 

_Continued here._


----------



## Mac5689 (Jul 14, 2009)

snipermb435 said:


> This is my favorite story on dims at the moment, it is a realistic story and keeps you interested all the way, such great writing. plus as an added bonus of the weight gain happening, we get to listen about nascar and racing, and personally i love any type of car racing, formula 1 being me fav and nascar second. either way, great story, please continue.



i'm glad you like the story. and please feel free to message me if u have any ideas that may make the story better.


----------

